# Live Chat Days!



## TechGuy

*Update: Our next live chat and games will be on WEDNESDAY beginning around 3:00 PM Eastern. *

Some of you have been members here long enough to remember a long, long time ago we used to have periodic live chat rooms here at TSG. I remember spending at least a few New Years Eves in one of those chats. (Wow, what a geek I was... was?)

Anyway, jump forward to modern-day and considering the current circumstances, @Cookiegal, @LauraMJ, and I were talking and thought it might be nice to open one up again to allow for some extra socializing while many of us are staying home.

There are no official topics. Just stop by and say hello. Perhaps those at the TSG Cafe can supply some drinks.  You don't even have to get dressed up -- this is an old-fashioned text-only live chat. No video or audio. (Not this time, at least!)

I'm aiming to open things up around 6PM Eastern (3PM Pacific, 10PM GMT) on Wednesday, March 25. I hope you to see you there! Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## etaf

Thanks


----------



## dotty999

I'll be there! can't go anywhere else!


----------



## Johnny b

I remember. 

Refresh my memory.
Do we need java installed?


----------



## valis

I will try but no guarantees. Between our corporate move and Covid, 4 consecutive 60 hour weeks and it is not getting easier. Trying to get 5k users to work remote is a bear at the very least....it is what it is...


----------



## TechGuy

Johnny b said:


> I remember.
> 
> Refresh my memory.
> Do we need java installed?


It probably was at one time, but no longer. You shouldn't need anything special to join.


----------



## TechGuy

valis said:


> I will try but no guarantees. Between our corporate move and Covid, 4 consecutive 60 hour weeks and it is not getting easier. Trying to get 5k users to work remote is a bear at the very least....it is what it is...


Best of luck! I won't take it personally if you don't make it.


----------



## valis

thanks Mike...we could use a few extra hands if you and yours get bored lol...


----------



## RT

Sounds very much ,
but the last chat room I was in...by the time my reply posted... well, ya coulda played a game of "Six Degrees to Kevin Bacon" before the topic had passed 

So whadda ya have to do, just be on TSG on time and see the live link?


----------



## TechGuy

Yes, there will be a prominent link on the site at that time. Just click it and you'll drop into the room. You're right, though - we might need to have more that one room if enough people show up or it will be impossible to keep up! We'll see what happens.


----------



## RT

TechGuy said:


> - we might need to have more that one room if enough people show up or it will be impossible to keep up! We'll see what happens.


More than one room will be your chore, keeping up will be up to every one else!


----------



## Gr3iz

We can bring up the rear, Randy ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Oh Em Gee..
it's started already


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't worry 'bout it. They expect that from people in the south ... ;-)


----------



## ekim68

Does it work on dial up?


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Does it work on dial up?


that's what I meant when I said "my last chat room..."


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Don't worry 'bout it. They expect that from people in the south ... ;-)


Now dang it all Mark,

._..deleted further comment...._


Doncha know where the muddy blues came from?


----------



## Couriant

I would but Im in the same boat as Valis. Getting university staff on VPN is not bad... getting the information for their computer because they don't know it is another...


----------



## Macboatmaster

TechGuy
Will do my best - cannot promise to be there at 2200 UK time
All the best to you and yours during this time of great stress to some and uncertainty for all


----------



## Cookiegal

Mike mentioned that we may do another one earlier in the day for those who can't make it because it's too late where they are.


----------



## dotty999

I'm reclining in bed already!


----------



## Gr3iz

All ready for what? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Now that would be telling!


----------



## dotty999

Can't be much seeing as I'm stuck at home which is really annoying as the sun is shining and I really want to go out


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is up and running!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Cookiegal

That was fun! Thanks for setting it up Mike.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Gr3iz

It was! Good "seeing" everyone there!


----------



## RT

The social distancing protocol is being held to the highest level of respect.


----------



## TechGuy

It was great to "see" everyone during the chat! Would next week be too soon to have another? I think I might go for Wednesday again, but maybe earlier in the day for our UK friends.

Let's plan for Wednesday at 1pm Eastern.


----------



## Gr3iz

Works for me!


----------



## Cookiegal

Now would that this Wednesday or next Wednesday? 

It works for me too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Isn't this Wednesday already gone? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm just pulling his leg.


----------



## managed

Cookiegal said:


> I'm just pulling his leg.


Which one ?  (leg not Wednesday)

British Summer Time (BST) starts here when we move our clocks forward one hour at 1am this Sunday, so 1PM EST would be (quick google) 6PM here in the UK, that's fine for me but it might be a bit close to tea/dinner time for others here.

Hang on, is this a wind up ?  (next Wednesday is April 1st ! )


----------



## TechGuy

managed said:


> British Summer Time (BST) starts here when we move our clocks forward one hour at 1am this Sunday, so 1PM EST would be (quick google) 6PM here in the UK, that's fine for me but it might be a bit close to tea/dinner time for others here.


Don't hurt yourself doing math! I did include a link in my earlier post. 
https://everytimezone.com/s/4c6113b6


----------



## TechGuy

Cookiegal said:


> Now would that this Wednesday or next Wednesday?


It's next Wednesday for you, but this Wednesday for everyone else.


----------



## RT

Sooo...
you picked April Fool's Day...


----------



## TechGuy

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Gr3iz

You just had to ask, didn't ya ... ;-)


----------



## managed

TechGuy said:


> Don't hurt yourself doing math! I did include a link in my earlier post.
> https://everytimezone.com/s/4c6113b6


I suppose you mean math_*s*_ ?  (that's a cool link though)


----------



## Gr3iz

Does that mean we took algebras and trigonometries and calculuses (calculi?) way back in school? ;-)


----------



## managed

Gr3iz said:


> Does that mean we took algebras and trigonometries and calculuses (calculi?) way back in school? ;-)


Or did you take Mathematic ?


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah. After arithmetic I took algebra, trigonometry, geometry and calculus ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

This is one time where Canadians don't agree with the Brits when it comes to spelling, it's math!


----------



## managed

Gr3iz said:


> Nah. After arithmetic I took algebra, trigonometry, geometry and calculus ... ;-)


AhHa, you took sum*s* first then. 


Cookiegal said:


> This is one time where Canadians don't agree with the Brits when it comes to spelling, it's math!


I'm sorry but that is not disagreeing, that's just getting it wrong, like the Yank*s* ! 

And we are Brit_*i*_s_*h*_ not Brits, there is an I in there, and no S on the end (unlike math*s). *


----------



## Cookiegal

Listen Allan, keep it up and I won't let you play with my TV any more.


----------



## managed

Don't tempt me.


----------



## TechGuy

managed said:


> I suppose you mean math_*s*_ ?  (that's a cool link though)


Wait, to people in the UK usually say maths? #til


----------



## managed

TechGuy said:


> Wait, to people in the UK usually say maths? #til


Yes they to.


----------



## Cookiegal

To to or not to to, that is the question.


----------



## TechGuy

To you not know that people in the US say "to" instead of the more formal "do"? I thought you both would be more worldly than that. You have a lot of learning to to.


----------



## Cookiegal

Well we can still learn something new every day. I'm leaving the screen for now as I have a lot to to today.


----------



## Gr3iz

In your tutu? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Tut-tut!


----------



## DaveA

I though a to to was that funny skirt that the ballerina wears!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's a tutu Dave ... ;-) 

Close, but no cigar ...


----------



## managed

2+2 = Maths


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't forget the chat this afternoon!


----------



## Cookiegal

Here's a link to the chat:

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Cookiegal

We chatted for over 1-1/2 hours! We had a small group but it was very enjoyable. Thanks to those who attended.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you and Mike for hosting it!


----------



## Cookiegal

It was just Mike doing the hosting. Thanks Mike!


----------



## RT

Well, puke! 
I meant to be there, but an unexpected houseful needed to do home work on my Wifi...it was (and still is) a bit chaotic.

Oh well, perhaps next time.


----------



## TechGuy

It isn't much notice now, but is anyone up for a chat tomorrow? Maybe 6pm Eastern again?


----------



## Cookiegal

I am.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I may not make it or be late depending on how long it lasts. 6:00 p.m. is the only time I can walk Brandy without running into a ton of people as most are indoors having supper.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks again Mike! Not sure how to attract new faces at these gatherings ...


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks for joining! Maybe we'll try to make this a weekly event, at least for a while. It wouldn't bother me a bit even if only a handful show up.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's much easier to follow a conversation with a few, but I really expected a few more than 6 or 7 ... I know a lot more people appreciate the site!


----------



## dotty999

I popped in the first time but it was going too fast for me to follow conversations


----------



## DaveA

And I had to leave early as the "Boss" needed help with dinner.


----------



## RT

TechGuy said:


> Maybe we'll try to make this a weekly event, at least for a while. It wouldn't bother me a bit even if only a handful show up.


 If going weekly for a while, would it help to have a set schedule?
The timing was changed before between chats to hopefully accommodate those in different time zones, thoughtful and considerate there! 
Perhaps a rotating schedule?

Is Daylight Saving time a factor?
I dunno, just thought.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think everyone who is going to be is already on DST by now, Randy ...


----------



## RT

Except for those Arizona and Hawaiian folks


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe we could do two on separate days, one at 6:00 p.m. Eastern amd another at 1:00 p.m. We didn't get many turn out for the 1:00 p.m. chat though but we did have a couple from the U.K. so that was nice.

I think it's up to everyone to figure out what time zone they live in.


----------



## TechGuy

How about 2pm Eastern this Wednesday? Hopefully it'll be up and running on the new version!


----------



## Cookiegal

Well now you're just mixing it up to confuse everbody! 

Seriously, 2:00 p.m. Eastern works for me.


----------



## TechGuy

How about 2:04?


----------



## RT

Aren't we sort of chatting right now?

Or should I get some sleep?


----------



## Gr3iz

Both, Randy ... ;-)

2:04 works for me Mike! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

TechGuy said:


> How about 2:04?


2:05 works better for me.


----------



## DaveA

I think 2:03 would even be better!


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> 2:05 works better for me.


Well, you were a bit late last time ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Well, you were a bit late last time


Yeah but that was at 6:00 p.m. which is Brandy's poop time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Reminds me of Sheldon Cooper's bathroom schedule he publishes regularly ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes but Brandy is a little bit more flexible than Sheldon. Plus, he didn't have me sign anything.


----------



## Gr3iz

What?!?!? You don't have a relationship agreement with your dog? ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

I looked in, and unbelievably.....couldn't think of anything to say 

I'll try better


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> What?!?!? You don't have a relationship agreement with your dog?


Our agreement comes from our hearts and souls and is stronger than any written word could ever be.


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> I looked in, and unbelievably.....couldn't think of anything to say


Wow, there is a God.


----------



## Johnny b




----------



## Cookiegal

Link to the chat:
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

Missed it! Busy doing something away from the 'puter and forgot!


----------



## Cookiegal

There's always next time.


----------



## TechGuy

Away from the computer? What is that?!


----------



## Gr3iz

Had to start dinner. Ribs take hours to cook. Of course, there was no room to work, so I had to empty/fill the dishwasher ... If it ain't one thing, it's another ... <sigh>


----------



## TechGuy

What time should we aim for this Wednesday?


----------



## Cookiegal

I really liked 2:00 Eastern but will go with what the majority want.


----------



## Gr3iz

Probably don't want to be too late GMT ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, well 2:00 p.m. Eastern is only 6:00 p.m. GMT. I think the main concern was that it was too close to the supper hour for some.


----------



## TechGuy

Maybe someone will bring some dinner to our chat?


----------



## Gr3iz

Virtual food is not very satisfying. Kinda leaves a hollow feeling in the pit of one's stomach ... ;-)


----------



## bassfisher6522

Is this an actual speaking chat or typing chat?


----------



## TechGuy

Just text -- no voice or video. (See the first post in this thread for some history and more details.  )


----------



## Gr3iz

Typing ... Like a chat room.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Will there be another chat?


----------



## TechGuy

Sure! Might as well! I'll put the notice up now.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll try but the guys are coming tomorrow to take down my car shelter and I have no idea what time they'll be here. It shouldn't take long anyway so it's likely I'll be able to make it.


----------



## DaveA

HEY, Mike and I are a little lonely over there!


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks for the reminder! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

DaveA said:


> HEY, Mike and I are a little lonely over there!


Am I not good enough for you?


----------



## DaveA

That's right, you are built right!


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry I didn't make it and it had nothing to do with the car shelter as they came this morning.

It was more for my sanity.  Today is a glorious day and after this we're in for two straight days of rain so I won't even be able to go for a walk. So Brandy and I spent some time outdoors.

There's a beach at the end of my road and a neighbour was there with his two kids and they built a snowman in the sand on the beach. It was cute to see.


----------



## Gr3iz

Wouldn't that be a sandman? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Not really, it was built with actual snow and just sitting on top of sand.


----------



## TechGuy

Ah, the beautiful sights of a spring day out on the beach in Canada...

☃ ❄


----------



## Cookiegal

TechGuy said:


> Ah, the beautiful sights of a spring day out on the beach in Canada


You got that right. I'm even sick of the stuff by now.


----------



## ekim68

Sorry I missed it today. Since I've been retired, I get Tuesdays and Wednesdays mixed up..


----------



## TechGuy

Let's plan for *Wednesday, May 6 at **2PM Eastern**. * Mark your calendars!


----------



## DaveA

Mike,
Do you go into a bank looking like that?


----------



## TechGuy

DaveA said:


> Mike,
> Do you go into a bank looking like that?


"Give me all my money!"


----------



## DaveA

Will this live chat be every Wednesday at 2 pm ET?


So we can add it to a calendar as a recurring event?


----------



## TechGuy

Yup, add it to your calendar. I don't plan on changing it anytime soon.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ekim68 said:


> Sorry I missed it today. Since I've been retired, I get Tuesdays and Wednesdays mixed up..


Your not the only one, I've missed Zoom sign language classes. Doh!


----------



## Lockeyp

HI Mike, Do we have an app if not why not - even if its a link to registration / sign in page. Just a thought?


----------



## TechGuy

Lockeyp said:


> HI Mike, Do we have an app if not why not - even if its a link to registration / sign in page. Just a thought?


No need for an app or registration. Just head back here at the appointed time and a link will appear at the top of the site.


----------



## Gr3iz

Lockeyp, it's so easy that even us old farts can do it! ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

Gr3iz said:


> Lockeyp, it's so easy that even us old farts can do it! ;-)


I am an old fart. ;-) LOL


----------



## Gr3iz

You'll fit right in ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah it gets a little stinky in there at times but we can always open a window.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hence the mask? ;-) 
My mother always told me that all dogs smell their own! ;-)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

So the chat is set at 2pm because it’ll be 6pm on London time GMT time and I’m helping out my friend British Sign Language teaching session and usually finish about before quarter to 7 so that 2:45 EST for you and I’ll come after this and have a chit chat.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Is the TechGUy chat still present or just finished?


----------



## TechGuy

2pm Eastern is in about 10 minutes, but I'll probably have it running a little before that.


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi guys


----------



## TechGuy

Howdy, @Lockeyp -- the chat is now live here: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/ -- Feel free to join!


----------



## TechGuy

The chat is up and running! https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## Gr3iz

It was interesting! The games were fun!


----------



## DaveA

Sorry I missed it today, got busy power washing the patio pad!
It needed it badly with a lot of moss!


----------



## TechGuy

Just a reminder to join us for the live chat at 2pm!


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi guys , is there a forum today, Wed 05/20


----------



## TechGuy

Yes, indeed! Sorry, I thought I had updated the first post earlier. Hope to see you there.


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is now online!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## TechGuy

Just a reminder that the live chat will be live in less than an hour.


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi Mike


----------



## TechGuy

Lockeyp said:


> Hi Mike


Howdy, Ean! You can join the live chat here: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## Gr3iz

Good time again, as usual! Thanks Mike!


----------



## RT

Yes, quite enjoyable! 
Look forward to the next, whatever time is chosen.


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks, guys! Should we consider doing it before the chat rather than after? We could swap the times if that works better. (2pm games, 3pm chat.)


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm easy. Or simple. Or something ... ;-)


----------



## RT

I think the eminent Space X launch, at the time, was more distracting than balancing chat and game.
Certainly it was an event most everyone was keenly interested in, a topic in the chat.
I dropped off for the expected launch...And when the scrub came, I wanted to resume game and chat.

Well, next time, hopefully, we'll chat about how well the Space X mission went when they try agian this Saturday.


----------



## Cookiegal

If you record it then you can watch it over and over again and see anything you might have missed the first time around which, in this case, wouldn't be much.


----------



## Gr3iz

Always got the answer, eh Cookie? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Always got the answer, eh Cookie?


🤪

BTW, the guy from the A/C place came today because they had a cancellation. Turns out it was a gas leak but this time from the unit inside. There was no water going in the wall as it was just dripping from the edge of the coils onto the louvers which then dripped to the floor. He said the gas isn't toxic, I sure hope not. 

Turns out I have to either buy new coils or an entire new system depending on whether the cost of just replacing the coils is worth doing it or not on a 9 year old system. Either way, it will be many dollars.

For now, it's a slow leak so I should be good for at least this summer so maybe I can get a deal in the fall.


----------



## Gr3iz

OOooff! Sorry to hear that! We went through something similar a while back and ended up replacing the unit. Quite pricey! Good luck!


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Mark. There was water in the bowl again this morning but I'm thinking that's from the water he poured into it to test the drain (hopefully).

I'm considering switch to a central system but there are so many things to consider and I have to find a reliable company as well. I don't have any ducts at all so that would all have to be installed.


----------



## Gr3iz

I know my mother, out in California, just had A/C installed a couple of years ago. She had had central heat, but the ductwork was inadequate, so she had to have all new ducts installed as well. I think I heard that it was under $10K, but it would add more than that to the value of the house.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Mark.


----------



## TechGuy

I think for this week we'll try reversing things -- game/chat at 2pm Eastern, and chat only starting around 3pm. I'm then scheduled to be on the Computer America show at 4pm. I'll likely keep the chat open through that as well.


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe you can get Ben to join us in our chat while you're on the air!


----------



## TechGuy

I suspect he'll want to point people to their own live chat... although I don't think they've really used it over the last few episodes.


----------



## Cookiegal

I was wondering if they still had the chat because I remember participating a time or two.


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you remember a long time ago I helped Carey delete a empty folder he couldn't get to delete from the desktop. That was during the broadcast when you were on the show. He forgot all about taking ownership.

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/solved-cannot-delete-file-in-xp.620207/post-5086763

Wow! It's hard to believe that was way back in 2007!


----------



## TechGuy

I had forgotten about that, Karen! I wonder what he's up to these days.


----------



## Cookiegal

It seems he's busy with his YouTube channel and a podcast as well. We often get users here that he has referred to us and very recently.


----------



## TechGuy

Wow, that's great!


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup.


----------



## TechGuy

As a reminder, the live chat is running right now!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

And a good time was had by all! ;-)


----------



## DaveA

I was busy and missed it!😈


----------



## Gr3iz

I knew there was something wrong! ;-)


----------



## bravobello

will carry on doing my cooking & gardening while in isolation, tc be safe ev 1 ciao,⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺🍀🍀🍀🍀


----------



## TechGuy

Just a reminder that our live games will be going live around 2pm and then chat around 3pm.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## TechGuy

So shall we plan for the same date/time next week?


----------



## Gr3iz

Works for me! 

You done with that show already?


----------



## managed

Works for me Mike. I had to leave earlier when my delivery came, sorry if it seemed rude.


----------



## Cookiegal

It was fun. Next time I should be more adept at how the game works.


----------



## Gr3iz

I really think you were off on the timing with the YouTube part. Since it is sorta like a video, I believe you were a few (maybe 5-10) seconds behind, not actually watching the live stream. Every symptom you mentioned fits that hypothesis ...


----------



## TechGuy

I've updated the first post with next Wednesday's date, the 17th. Mark your calendar! 👍


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure you're right Mark because every time I tried to click on one of the categories the video would pause and I'd have to start it again. At least now I know for next time.


----------



## Cookiegal

Mike, when you put up the link to say the chat is live can you add a note that says it's not for asking for technical assistance and provide a link to the Welcome video or something because we always get one that comes in wanting help with something.


----------



## TechGuy

Cookiegal said:


> Mike, when you put up the link to say the chat is live can you add a note that says it's not for asking for technical assistance and provide a link to the Welcome video or something because we always get one that comes in wanting help with something.


That notice actually doesn't show up for new users. they must be noticing the chat tab at the very top of the screen when it is active. I wonder if I can hide that or just prevent them from joining the chat if they don't have at least x number of posts.


----------



## Cookiegal

Either one would be good. I think the chat was meant for those of us who already "know" each other a bit to connect and have something to do during the pandemic and it's disruptive when users come in asking technical stuff. The game is already busy with two windows to watch and thinking of lies and truths so it's distracting.  Many new users expect to get help that way like live tech support but of course we don't offer that service.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure we should exclude newer users from joining the chat. I understand wanting to chat among the more familiar users, but we should try to appear friendly to new users, too. I do agree with the technical support being discouraged, if that can be stressed somehow ... Just my $.02, FWIW ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I agree. I don't mind if they want to chat with us but not for technical assistance.


----------



## TechGuy

I don't think it's too much effort to point them to the Welcome page. I've only seen one or two of them each week.


----------



## Cookiegal

Next time I'll have to remember to type it out ahead of time so it can just be pasted in.


----------



## Gr3iz

You can type it out now and save it to a text file. This way you do not forget ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I definitely will Mark.


----------



## managed

You can use WPA2 with XP SP3, as long as the router and wireless card support it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Um, Allan? Did you take a misstep? ;-) Multi-tasking again, eh? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

The nerve of some people, posting technical stuff in a chat thread.


----------



## Gr3iz

Some people's kids ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Just a reminder that that the live game is scheduled for Wednesday at 2PM Eastern followed by live chat at 3PM. 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm going to try the games again. But I'm expecting a delivery so I may disappear abruptly for a few minutes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Excellent! Looking forward to it! Just be sure you are "Live" in the YouTube screen ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll try.


----------



## Gr3iz

The only interaction with the YouTube screen is reading and listening. All the clicking and typing is done on the jackbox.tv screen.


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you still hear Mike's lovely voice when you're on the jackbox.tv screen though? I don't remember. 🤔


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes, you need to be logged into both at once. That's why I use two browsers. Two tabs should work fine as well.


----------



## Couriant

is there a link to youtoob?


----------



## TechGuy

There sure is, James. Head over to the live chat here: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Our live chat is live right now! Join at: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/

FYI, I'm out of town next week, so the next one will be on Wednesday, July 1st. 2PM Eastern for the live game, 3PM Eastern for the live chat, 4PM Eastern I'm on Computer America.


----------



## DaveA

Missed the Live Chat again, I was in a much needed nap at the time.


----------



## Couriant

DaveA said:


> Missed the Live Chat again, I was in a much needed nap at the time.


Well you need rest right now  We will still be here next week.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unfortunately, not next week. Mike's on vacation next week. Next chat/games will be in two weeks ...


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> Unfortunately, not next week. Mike's on vacation next week. Next chat/games will be in two weeks ...


 😳 yeah, that's what i meant.... lol


----------



## Gr3iz

I knew that ... ;-) Just didn't want to confuse Dave ...


----------



## DaveA

What you Confuse me,


----------



## TechGuy

It's that time again!

Wednesday, July 1:

2PM = Live Game (join the chat for instructions)
3PM = Live Chat
4PM = Computer America


----------



## isteppenwolf

TechGuy said:


> *UPDATE: We're skipping a week as I'll be out of town so our next live chat will be on Wednesday, July 1 at 3PM Eastern.  (Note that **live games** will take place roughly 2PM - 3PM this week.)*
> 
> Some of you have been members here long enough to remember a long, long time ago we used to have periodic live chat rooms here at TSG. I remember spending at least a few New Years Eves in one of those chats. (Wow, what a geek I was... was?)
> 
> Anyway, jump forward to modern day and considering the current circumstances, @Cookiegal, @LauraMJ, and I were talking and thought it might be nice to open one up again to allow for some extra socializing while many of us are staying home.
> 
> There are no official topics. Just stop by and say hello. Perhaps those at the TSG Cafe can supply some drinks.  You don't even have to get dressed up -- this is an old-fashioned text-only live chat. No video or audio. (Not this time, at least!)
> 
> I'm aiming to open things up around 6PM Eastern (3PM Pacific, 10PM GMT) on Wednesday, March 25. I hope you to see you there! Stay safe, everyone!


Hey TG I'm excited about this although I'm not sure if the CHAT is for gaming or chatting?

I thought that your comment about how things once was with chat room. There is no doubt that marriages ended and other bad things came from our obsession with chat. 
That said I've often thought about how quickly CHAT disappeared. How come? Why? Everyone I knew hated the end of chat. It made me thin about a number of other things that was well liked that disappeared because of " a corporate decision " no explanation given.

Is it possible to have a discussion about this, about chat and other things from the no so distant past that just disappeared, In fact there is one chat like feature ( I forget what it was branded as by SKYPE ) But as I recall SKYPE one day announced that this unique program was going to be gone by the end of the month or maybe by the end of the week. They pulled the plug and answered no question except to say : " It might be back " and there was something about the way they said it that made me think THEY LIE!

In any event, if anyone recalls what that SKYPE program was called I'd like a refresher course in the name and what made it different than most chat room. I would also like to see a history book about most things computer and what was happening just before the world changed.

I recall this happening and what was said about it: TYPEWITTERS were quickly being replaced by "WORD PROCESSORS" and much like computers everyone who wanted to be modern and up to date rushed out to BUY a box that does one thing: what WORD or other similar programs do. IN fact there were several major players selling or paying to get them boxed with PC's. I recall Word Perfect by Corell, and Lotus by Lotus

Companies the made and sold a word processing box and were HUGE for a while was WANG and QUAM


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry, Mike, I cannot make it today. I'll miss the games ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Sorry, Mike, I cannot make it today. I'll miss the games ...


Maybe I'll be able to win then!


----------



## TechGuy

@isteppenwolf - We have some live games that we play online at 2PM. See the link in the first post of this thread for more information. At 3PM, we're just hanging out in a live (text-based) chat room. Just look for the link at the top of the page at that time. (Eastern time.)



Gr3iz said:


> Sorry, Mike, I cannot make it today. I'll miss the games ...


No problem. Hope to see you next week.


----------



## isteppenwolf

TechGuy said:


> @isteppenwolf - We have some live games that we play online at 2PM. See the link in the first post of this thread for more information. At 3PM, we're just hanging out in a live (text-based) chat room. Just look for the link at the top of the page at that time. (Eastern time.)
> 
> No problem. Hope to see you next week.


thanks TG, Is there a way to watch the game? I never played online ga,es


----------



## TechGuy

Yes, you can watch it. Just look for the Chat tab at the top of the page around 2pm or so.


----------



## TechGuy

FYI, my last job is running a little late so I might be a little late starting the chat and game.


----------



## Gr3iz

You can easily watch the games. Just go to the YouTube link that Mike will present when he opens the chat ... It's real easy, and fun, to play. They are just word games ...


----------



## RT

Missed the games this time, got in on the chat just long enough for some to say "Hello I Must be Going..."


----------



## Gr3iz

I wasn't much ahead of you, Randy, but it was a good time!


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is open now. Join here: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/

We'll start some live games shortly and then have open chat at 3pm Eastern.


----------



## RT

Again didn't make it! 
TWO lengthy power outages in one day...without bad weather, must have been an accident or some maintenance glitch. 

There's the Power Co. office ~2 miles away, where I pay my bill, I wonder it they often lose power as much as I do.


----------



## TechGuy

Get your generator ready for next week! 😆


----------



## TechGuy

Just a reminder that games start around 2pm and chat around 3pm Eastern today. 👍


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it! Let's get some new blood in the games! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I should be there.


----------



## Gr3iz

I said new blood, not old--I mean, Great! Looking forward to it Cookie! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

😭


----------



## Gr3iz

I kid because I care ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not talking to you.


----------



## Gr3iz

I know. You're typing to me. Duh! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

AT LEAST I'M NOT YELLING AT YOU!


----------



## Gr3iz

You scared me! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Sowwy.


----------



## RT

Ya know, I was going to post something here, wrote it, deleted it...
because I felt I might be getting off topic in this thread. 🤷 

Been chastised by some admins and mods for posting, then quickly deleting
the post. That they felt should have been left posted on the boards.
( OK, to clarify, it was only Candy that did that, she was kinda psychic in that respect)

So just wanted to know how far one can ramble here, before Wednesday?
The chat doesn't give enough ramble time, not complaining, just humbled at being in the presence of such learned folks, and those of quick wit.

Should I have deleted all this?
Probably.
But...Nah, it'll become forgotten on page 17 anyway.


----------



## Gr3iz

Quick wit? Hmmm ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Yeaas.... it took me til Tuesday to remember that tomorrow is Wednesday 

Does the latest announcement not mention live games?


----------



## TechGuy

RT said:


> Yeaas.... it took me til Tuesday to remember that tomorrow is Wednesday
> 
> Does the latest announcement not mention live games?


I don't think the notice ever did mention it... but I can fix that! 😆


----------



## RT

TechGuy said:


> but I can fix that!


(In my best Mr Roger's voice imitation...)
"I knew that you could"


----------



## TechGuy

It's such a good feeling, to know you're alive. It's such a happy feeling, you're growing inside.

I love Mr. Rogers. ❤


----------



## RT

TechGuy said:


> It's such a good feeling, to know you're alive. It's such a happy feeling, you're growing inside.
> 
> I love Mr. Rogers. ❤





TechGuy said:


> It's such a good feeling, to know you're alive. It's such a happy feeling, you're growing inside.


Uh, Mike...
were you to ever change your TSG signature, from sorry about the phone typos, may I suggest that quote?


----------



## Cookiegal

I think I'll skip it today.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I think I'll skip it today.


Aww, shucky-darn K!
What have you got to lose? 

Frankly, as much as I've been anticipating it all, considered just being a mere observer of the proceedings this time.
Then recalled the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle, (or something like it,) that states the fact that merely observing an event subtly changes the phenomena.
Well, _Que Sera, Sera_ 

Be safe and well


----------



## Cookiegal

There's a news conference I want to watch at 2:30 p.m. but I don't really feel up to it this week anyway.


----------



## TechGuy

Feel free to stop in for a couple of minutes if you're feeling up to it, Karen. I'd be interested in getting a report from the news conference.


----------



## Cookiegal

Will do Mike. If not I'll update you anyway.


----------



## DakBai

Ooo, seems like fun. Hope I'm not to late to the party.


----------



## Gr3iz

It is! And this is coming from someone who's just about always there, and always comes in last place! ;-)


----------



## DakBai

I'll try to be there next time, this Wednesday right?


----------



## Couriant

Yes. At 2PM Eastern time.


----------



## DakBai

Couriant said:


> Yes. At 2PM Eastern time.


Ok, I'll put it on the the calendar!


----------



## Gr3iz

Tomorrow!


----------



## TechGuy

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sorry but I'm going to pass again today. Today, tomorrow and Friday are the only days where the temperature is cooler all summer (around 66F with low humidity) and I need to take advantage of it get things done that I can't do when it's hot. I bought a truckload of chicken yesterday on sale and have to cook some of it today as I want to make chicken pot pies tomorrow then go for a power walk among other things.


----------



## TechGuy

Cookiegal said:


> I'm sorry but I'm going to pass again today. Today, tomorrow and Friday are the only days where the temperature is cooler all summer (around 66F with low humidity) and I need to take advantage of it get things done that I can't do when it's hot. I bought a truckload of chicken yesterday on sale and have to cook some of it today as I want to make chicken pot pies tomorrow then go for a power walk among other things.


That's unacceptable unless you plan to send us some of those pies. Is that a file format that the forums accept? Maybe zip them?


----------



## Cookiegal

TechGuy said:


> Maybe zip them


They will be in ziploc bags, does that count?


----------



## Couriant

maybe be cheaper than sending them in a .cab...


----------



## Cookiegal

I can't think of any other way to .mov them unfortunately.


----------



## Couriant

Maybe sell them in a .pub?


----------



## Couriant

(last one) I really should go and see a .doc about my silly puns.... i'll be .bak...


Anyways, my nespresso is at hand and ready and waiting


----------



## Couriant

@TechGuy... open chat!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's rock 'n' roll!


----------



## TechGuy

Chat room is open now!


----------



## Couriant

@managed where are you!


----------



## managed

I had some phone calls, you know how it goes, they are like buses, none for ages them 3 one after the other !


----------



## Gr3iz

We missed you Allan!


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I never got the power walk in. Making the filling took all day, lots of fine chopping of vegetables, etc. and then the massive cleanup. Tomorrow will be the pastry day. 

So who won?


----------



## Couriant

managed said:


> I had some phone calls, you know how it goes, they are like buses, none for ages them 3 one after the other !


hahah i hear ya

We got rid of the evidence on who won and who lost.... haha.


----------



## managed

You did well last week, how did you do today ? I suspect Mike hid the evidence if you beat him.


----------



## Couriant

managed said:


> You did well last week, how did you do today ? I suspect Mike hid the evidence if you beat him.


haha actually i think i was last on all fibbage games, and i won the only quiplash game.  we did do the Bidiots though which was fun. Definitely one to play on your phone though


----------



## managed

I'll be in next week, phone permitting. I haven't played Bidiots yet so looking forward to that.


----------



## Gr3iz

I had to capture this from the first game we played today:


----------



## Gr3iz

It's such a rare event! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

I don't know. That looks Photoshopped to me. 😆


----------



## DakBai

Danget! Unfortunately missed due to school and other stuff... I'll put it on the calendar for next week and even set an alarm!


----------



## Couriant

DakBai said:


> Danget! Unfortunately missed due to school and other stuff... I'll put it on the calendar for next week and even set an alarm!


no worries  you should set a reoccurrance


----------



## DakBai

Couriant said:


> no worries  you should set a reoccurrance


good idea, will do


----------



## TechGuy

I just updated the first post in this thread to reflect next Wednesday's date. Mark your calendars! 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

We need all the help we can get to keep Mike from dominating the games! ;-) Although, today the wins were spread pretty evenly ... 

We did miss Cookie and Allan, for sure! Some of those games don't fly well with just three players ...


----------



## DaveA

Cookiegal said:


> I bought a truckload of chicken yesterday on sale


When I first saw this, she going to be working out in the garden, spreading that chicken fertilizer!😉👀


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL! No thanks! I'd been waiting for the deboned and pared chicken breasts to come on sale because I've run out. I like to cook a lot of it so I always have cooked chicken on hand for various dishes.

Now I've got 9 chicken pot pies all made and the house smells wonderful.


----------



## DakBai

Cookiegal said:


> LOL! No thanks! I'd been waiting for the deboned and pared chicken breasts to come on sale because I've run out. I like to cook a lot of it so I always have cooked chicken on hand for various dishes.
> 
> Now I've got 9 chicken pot pies all made and the house smells wonderful.


Sounds good! Send one over!


----------



## Couriant

DakBai said:


> Sounds good! Send one over!


get in line  lol


----------



## DakBai

Couriant said:


> get in line  lol


I will, gladly!


----------



## Cookiegal

Wow! Soon I won't have any left.


----------



## Couriant

Cookiegal said:


> Wow! Soon I won't have any left.


a sign that it's good


----------



## DakBai

Cookiegal said:


> Wow! Soon I won't have any left.


how much a pie?


----------



## Gr3iz

Methinks you may have to fight the dogs for them ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Couriant said:


> a sign that it's good


I thought it was delicious.


----------



## Cookiegal

DakBai said:


> how much a pie?


Maybe you could wash my car for me?


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Methinks you may have to fight the dogs for them


LOL! 👍


----------



## TechGuy

Here's your friendly reminder that today is Wednesday. Everyone is invited to stop by the live chat / games this afternoon. Just look for the link at the top of every page beginning around 2 PM Eastern today. 😎


----------



## Cookiegal

I won't be there again today. I have eye surgery (cataract) coming up next week (and three weeks later for the other eye) and since my activities will be greatly restricted for at least six weeks I've just got too much to get done before or I won't be able to. Plus my eyes are very dry so I should limit my computer time, if possible.


----------



## DakBai

Cookiegal said:


> Maybe you could wash my car for me?


 Sounds like a deal!


----------



## Cookiegal

DakBai said:


> Sounds like a deal!


Too late!


----------



## DakBai

Cookiegal said:


> Too late!


You can always make more!


----------



## Couriant

I am now working at work on limited days, so this will be interesting change. If i don't respond it's because I most likely dealing with a walk in.


----------



## DakBai

Hopefully this time I can make it!


----------



## Couriant

DakBai said:


> Hopefully this time I can make it!


you got 45 mins lol


----------



## DakBai

Couriant said:


> you got 45 mins lol


but i also have school ending around that time


----------



## Couriant

DakBai said:


> but i also have school ending around that time


Then what are you doing replying to me instead of paying attention to class   No worries. We will see you when we see you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> I won't be there again today. I have eye surgery (cataract) coming up next week (and three weeks later for the other eye) and since my activities will be greatly restricted for at least six weeks


It's not as bad as you'd think, Karen. I just went through this a couple of months ago. Not as big a deal as I thought. I was pretty much fully functional the next day ...


----------



## DakBai

Couriant said:


> Then what are you doing replying to me instead of paying attention to class   No worries. We will see you when we see you.


I'm on my in between class break


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> It's not as bad as you'd think, Karen. I just went through this a couple of months ago. Not as big a deal as I thought. I was pretty much fully functional the next day ...


Yeah but I'm worried about the lifting and bending over that you can't do especially with an ailing elderly dog to care for. He needs help sometimes on the stairs.


----------



## Couriant

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah but I'm worried about the lifting and bending over that you can't do especially with an ailing elderly dog to care for. He needs help sometimes on the stairs.


Yikes! Sorry to hear that. Is there no stair lifts for dogs?


----------



## Cookiegal

Couriant said:


> Is there no stair lifts for dogs


All I know of are things that are like harnesses and they have a handle on the back so you can grab it and help the dog over obstacles. They're really meant for hiking dogs that may need help over rocks, etc.

He already wears a regular harness and I do use that sometimes to give him the support but I have to bend down to do that. I might attach the leash and support him from above that way.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah but I'm worried about the lifting and bending over that you can't do


Yeah, they told me that, too. I can see it for regular surgery, but I forgot about it a day or two later. I didn't think my eyes would start bleeding from picking up a bag of groceries ... I think it is a generic surgical warning.


----------



## Gr3iz

BTW -- We missed you in the chat ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it's to prevent a build up of pressure in the eye that can cause issues.


Gr3iz said:


> BTW -- We missed you in the chat ...


Thanks. I missed you guys too.


----------



## Gr3iz

No games/chat next week. See you there in two weeks, I hope! And you'll be able to see better! 

Are you going for distance or close vision? I went for distance. I wanted to drive without glasses. I can also see the TV great now! I do need glasses to see the monitor and to read, but it's a compromise.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Are you going for distance or close vision? I went for distance. I wanted to drive without glasses. I can also see the TV great now! I do need glasses to see the monitor and to read, but it's a compromise.


I chose distance as well as I never needed glasses to drive before and I don't want to have to wear them when I'm just out walking either. Mine are special ones that remove the astigmatism (they cost about $1,100 each) but they give better distance vision and I will still need glasses for reading and probably for the computer too.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> I do need glasses to see the monitor and to read, but it's a compromise.


What type of lenses did you get, are they progressive?


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, I just use cheap reading glasses from Dollar Tree ($1 each). Unfortunately, I need two different strengths. I use a 1.50 for computer use (my monitors are about 3 feet in front of me at my desk) and 2.50 for reading. I may experiment a bit on the reading ones. I have to hold my tablet or magazine at least a foot away. Maybe if I go with a 3.0, I can hold it a bit closer. They are cheap enough to experiment easily. Just a matter of getting to the store ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds like I'll be able to do that too. Thanks Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's a bit of a pain, sometimes, and there may be other solutions (bifocal reading glasses?), but I'm a cheap SOB (or DOM) and can live with this. I just get two different looking pairs to keep at my desk so I can easily differentiate between the PC glasses (wire-rim) and the reading glasses (clunky black plastic frame). And, I keep pairs of reading glasses in several locations, like by my bed, in the bathroom, in my car, etc., so I don't have to try to remember where I left them last ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## TechGuy

Here's your reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop back here around 2PM Eastern on Wednesday and you'll find a link at the top of each page to join the live chat. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Cookiegal

I won't be until my eye feels better post-surgery as the computer fatiques them greatly. But I will be there in spirit.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yay! Looking forward to it!

Sorry Cookie. We'll be thinking of you. I know it's hard with one eye working one way and the other working another! I kept one eye closed most of the time for the 3 weeks between my surgeries. I wore my old glasses and used my old eye. ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Mark. I'm using my old glasses and my unoperated eyes as much as possible too but I can't open one eye at a time. The operated eye was much clearer the second day after surgery but it's gone back to be slightly blurry again which concerns me but my eyes are very dry. They told me I could use artificial tears so I'm putting some of those in. I didn't think I was allowed to use them.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, they gave me that option, too, but I hate eyedrops! It was bad enough using the ones they prescribed every day for 4 weeks/eye.

Did you have a checkup the next day? I did, then a week later, to be sure everything was working as it should. My first eye went slightly better than my second one. No real issues, just little annoyances. Both are fine now, but mine were basically OK the next day, once all the meds wore off.

Sorry you're still having problems ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I used artificial tears all the time for dry eyes.

I'm pretty sure I've done something to screw it up. On Sunday there was stuff stuck to my lashes so I called the help line and they told me to pull the top eyelid by the lashes away from the eye and wipe it with a face cloth dipped in boiled and cooled down water. I had trouble because I couldn't see what I was doing so up close and my lashes are not long so in trying to grab them I think I touched the eye because it made me blink. It's been blurry ever since then.


----------



## TechGuy

I'm finishing up a job at the moment, but hope to be home soon to start the games. Stay tuned! 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

So, Karen, you did not have a follow-up visit the next day? At least one within the first week, I hope!


----------



## TechGuy

Join us in the live chat!


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> you did not have a follow-up visit the next day?


Yes, I had one the next day and another 10 days post surgery. But that was before all of this happened.


----------



## Gr3iz

Timing is everything ...


----------



## TechGuy

Just a reminder that it's about 14 hours until game / chat time! 😎


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## DakBai

Maybe I'll be there..?


----------



## RT

DakBai said:


> Maybe I'll be there..?


Doncha know there's no such thing as a stupid question, but they're the easiest to answer.


----------



## TechGuy

Up and running on time for once!

Join the live chat here: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## RT

I've missed out for a while, but I'll swear every Wednesday at about the time live game/chat is on have a bout of narcolepsy or sommat.... 
or not sure what day it is


----------



## Gr3iz

What day is today, Randy? ;-)


----------



## RT

LOL!
It's the 4th of Koonadonga, of course, which marks the anniversary of the Hundred Year War with the Cows.
Or did I play that old Firesign Theater LP backwards again?


----------



## Couriant

Well I had a dr. appointment so trying to do it blind with just the answer tab was not fun... the stream wouldn't work on cell data :/ at least not with Sprint.


----------



## Gr3iz

We appreciate the effort, James! ;-)

Randy, ever hear the tune "Cows With Guns"? Hilarious! ;-)


----------



## Couriant

How did I do? I didn't see the scores lol


----------



## Gr3iz

To be honest, I missed some of them, too. I had cops knocking at my door. (Brought back paranoid memories!) Apparently my granddaughter's purse was stolen.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> I had cops knocking at my door. (Brought back paranoid memories!) Apparently my granddaughter's purse was stolen.


Pretty sure you didn't do it, Mark...
Now, we just have to convince the cops... 



Couriant said:


> How did I do? I didn't see the scores lol


James I dunno either, but next time I wanna see you beat that guy called TechGuy


----------



## TechGuy

Impossible! 😆


----------



## RT

Huh...!
think I saw that happen once, but I can't prove it


----------



## TechGuy

You must have been dreaming. 😎


----------



## TechGuy

This is your reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday. At around 2PM Eastern, look for the Chat button at the top of the page to join in the fun!


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it! 

Anyone can play! Please join us!


----------



## Couriant

TechGuy said:


> This is your reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday. *At around 2PM Eastern, *look for the Chat button at the top of the page to join in the fun!


which equates to about 2:30PM....


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!! Maybe Mike needs to schedule it for 1:30 EDT? ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Couriant said:


> which equates to about 2:30PM....


In my defense, I think the live chat has started on time the last week or two. Now the stream is another story... (also having enough players for me to beat, I mean play...)


----------



## TechGuy

Funny story... Heather just shared with me that she has an appointment tomorrow and won't be back until around 2:15 so we'll likely start around 2:30 as predicted. 😃 I'll still try to open the chat room around 2:00.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah. Funny story ... ;-)


----------



## Couriant

TechGuy said:


> Funny story... Heather just shared with me that she has an appointment tomorrow and won't be back until around 2:15 so we'll likely start around 2:30 as predicted. 😃 I'll still try to open the chat room around 2:00.


Perhaps you should let one of us turn on the Chat...lol


----------



## TechGuy

Turning on the chat is easy. I just did it from my phone! Now setting up the stream is another matter... 😄


----------



## TechGuy

Join in the live chat now!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe one day we can convince people that it really is fun and easy!


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Around 2 pm Eastern tomorrow, look for the Chat link at the top of every page to join in the fun. 😀


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it! Please join us if you have the time! Help us beat Mike! ;-)


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> Looking forward to it! Please join us if you have the time! Help us beat Mike! ;-)


I will be ready with Starbucks in hand... I didn't have coffee last time hence the 500 score..


----------



## Gr3iz

Better luck this week James!


----------



## TechGuy

Sorry, guys. I've got too many urgent jobs today and won't be able to make it back for live chat/games today. We'll try again next week!


----------



## Gr3iz

Awwww! Bummer! I mean, good for you, but ... <sigh>


----------



## TechGuy

Yeah, I'm pretty bummed out about it actually. I thought we were getting caught up last night, but then had more fires come up today. 😟


----------



## managed

Business before pleasure Mike, no problemo.


----------



## Couriant

Excuses... he knows I will bounce back this week


----------



## TechGuy

Alright, I've had a week to prepare.


Spoiler



I think I've got all of the answers memorized.


 I'll be ready for tomorrow. Mark your calendars! Stop by here around 2 PM Eastern to join in the live chat and watch (or play) the live games!


----------



## Gr3iz

I knew you were cheating! ;-) That's OK, I've been studying trivia in the almanac! ;-)

Not really ... <sigh>


----------



## TechGuy

Just a few more hours until game time!


----------



## Gr3iz

Like ... NOW! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

We're up and running! Join the live chat here: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## TechGuy

Here's your reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday! I'm planning to start up the chat around 2 PM Eastern. Add it to your calendar and look for the links to the live chat then. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it! Bring it on! ;-)

I'll have to miss next week and, likely, the week after. I've picked up a two week gig through my regular temp agency. When a customer asks them specifically for me, it's hard to refuse ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

We're now up and running! Join the chat and games at https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks to those who were able to join in for the live chat and games today! Later tonight I hope to be online again for a live stream / live chat. If you're interested in joining, check out https://forums.techguy.org/threads/migrating-a-ubiquiti-unms-to-a-new-server.1252110/


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Don't forget to stop by around 2 PM Eastern on Wednesday to join us in a live chat and some live games.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm gonna be real sorry to miss it ... <sigh>


----------



## TechGuy

We'll miss you, Mark!


----------



## Couriant

TechGuy said:


> We'll miss you, Mark!


I'm sure you will miss him after he has beaten us pretty good haha


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, as things turn out, I should be there. I think I'm working myself out of a job! ;-) I don't believe they expected me to finish this part so quickly. They are not prepared, yet, for the next step ...

It works out well on two fronts. I can join the games, and the race I started watching Sunday afternoon was red-flagged after only 52 (of 334) laps due to weather. And it has been raining in Fort Worth ever since! They anticipate a resumption around 3 p.m. eastern time tomorrow. We'll see how well I can multitask ...


----------



## TechGuy

It's game time! 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

C'mon guys! Good games!


----------



## TechGuy

If anyone is interested in playing, open up the chat here: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/

And watch the live stream here:


----------



## Couriant

Maybe this thread should be a pin in the Thread Games to get more eyes on it?

Anyways it has been bugging me what Blathering Around reminded me of, and i think i finally figured it out. It's like The Pyramid Game sans the $100,000 lol


----------



## TechGuy

Yes, The Pyramid Game! It is similar.

Maybe I will start a new thread in the Thread Games forum and point people to that going forward. We can just let this thread die.


----------



## Couriant

or.... move this one there?


----------



## TechGuy

Yeah, I keep going back and forth on that... I"m wondering if a new thread would make others more likely to follow it? This one was largely focused on the live chat at the beginning. It probably won't make much of a difference either way to be honest.


----------



## Couriant

TechGuy said:


> Yeah, I keep going back and forth on that... I"m wondering if a new thread would make others more likely to follow it? This one was largely focused on the live chat at the beginning. It probably won't make much of a difference either way to be honest.


Actually that makes sense


----------



## 2twenty2

My contribution. 😁

👇* Look!* 👇​


----------



## Cookiegal

There used to be a thread dedicated for the online games but for some reason the discussion shifted over to the chat thread:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/live-online-game.1244737/


----------



## TechGuy

Heather has physical therapy for her arm on Wednesday at 1 pm, so we'll likely be starting a little late. I'll also be on Computer America at 4, so we won't be able to run later than that. We'll still have some fun around 1:30 - 4:00 though!


----------



## Gr3iz

Starting a little late might mean an earlier start than usual ... ;-)

Still not sure. Waiting for them to call me back in. 

Good luck Mrs. Tech Guy! ;-)


----------



## Couriant

I will be at home tomorrow because of the crazy militias on Election Day so I should be good


----------



## Gr3iz

Tomorrow is Tuesday, James. Mike's talking about the day after Tuesday ... ;-)


----------



## RT

No guys, wait a minnit,
Tuesday is National Sandwich Day.

Or you could vote.
For your favorite turkey sandwich.

Wednesday is the hardest day of the week to spell properly, just checking the TSG spellchecker.
Sure i got something wrong there...


----------



## Cookiegal

It should be spelled "whensday" because no one seems to know when it is.


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> Tomorrow is Tuesday, James. Mike's talking about the day after Tuesday ... ;-)


haha I meant wednesday... I don't know what day it is anymore...


----------



## TechGuy

Here's your weekly reminder that TOMORROW is Wednesday. 

We'll plan to start roughly around 2:30 PM Eastern, depending on when Heather gets home.


----------



## Flrman1

I'll make a note of it and try to be present.


----------



## TechGuy

@Flrman1 Please do! You can watch a game or two before deciding if you want to play. It is fun, though!


----------



## Flrman1

TechGuy said:


> @Flrman1 Please do! You can watch a game or two before deciding if you want to play. It is fun, though!


I will definitely try. I'd like to see who shows up that I might know.


----------



## Couriant

Flrman1 said:


> I will definitely try. I'd like to see who shows up that I might know.


There's only 3-4 regular people that play.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've heard nothing from the company I'm supposed to work for, so it's looking good! I should be there ... <fingers crossed>


----------



## Couriant

@TechGuy -- ready and waiting!  hopefully everything went well for Mrs. Techguy today


----------



## Gr3iz

Ditto!


----------



## TechGuy

Live stream is starting at 



Join the chat room here: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks for stopping by, everyone!

Mark your calendars: the next chat/games will be starting around 2:30 pm next Wednesday again.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks again for being a gracious host and letting some of us win, for a change ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Here is your reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday! I'll open up the chat at 2 PM Eastern. Heather should be back form physical therapy by 2:30 PM so we'll get the games started then.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Couriant

I may be doing family photos out of town so I will be sitting out for this one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer!


----------



## Couriant

yeah  though I can probably still listen in though.  unless I'm driving ...


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is up and running here: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/

We'll be starting the games in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Had a great crowd today! And a couple of outsiders that just showed up on Twitch out of the blue! That was a surprise enough, but then one of them even beat Mike at his own game! ;-)


----------



## Couriant

I take it Mike didn't record it? lol Too bad I missed it.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure he would destroy any evidence.


----------



## Gr3iz

As a witness, am I in any danger? ;-)


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> As a witness, am I in any danger? ;-)


You all are.... haha


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> As a witness, am I in any danger?


I'd just say you should watch your back for a while.


----------



## Gr3iz

As Scooby Doo would say -- "Ruh-ro" ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

And I would have gotten away with it too if it hadn't been for you kids!


----------



## Gr3iz

That's "meddling kids" to you! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Here's a reminder that while tomorrow is Wednesday, we're actually meeting on Thursday this week! I'm aiming to start games as close to 2 PM Eastern as possible this Thursday as I'll need to wrap up around 3:30 PM.

Mark your calendars for Thursday at 2 PM Eastern!


----------



## managed

TechGuy said:


> Here's a reminder that while tomorrow is Wednesday, we're actually meeting on Thursday this week! I'm aiming to start games as close to 2 PM Eastern as possible this Thursday as I'll need to wrap up around 3:30 PM.
> 
> Mark your calendars for Thursday at 2 PM Eastern!


Marked and memorised, see you there !


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Couriant

Ready and waiting  can we get the chat open early?


----------



## TechGuy

Yes! 

The chat room is now open: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by here around 2 PM Eastern to join the live chat and watch (or play!) some fun live games. Mark your calendar or set an alarm!


----------



## TechGuy

Live chat is up and running!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Mark your calendar and set your alarm for 2:00 PM Eastern. Meet back here to join the live chat and live games.


----------



## SmartKitty

Is this a text or voice chat?


----------



## Cookiegal

It's text chat Smartkitty. Mostly it's for playing online games that Mike streams and some general chit chat but it's not for technical support, in case you were wondering about that due to what you posted in the other thread.


----------



## Cookiegal

But you do get to hear Mike's voice. We just can't respond to him other than by text chat.


----------



## TechGuy

Maybe we need to schedule a Zoom chat some time so that we can hear (and see) one-another!


----------



## Gr3iz

That could be interesting! Or dangerous ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah then I'd have to put on some clothes and be sure not to pick my nose.


----------



## Gr3iz

Optional, my dear. Strictly optional ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Optional, my dear. Strictly optional


That would clear the room faster than a fire alarm.


----------



## DaveA

Remember that only a mask is required these days, so if you are wearing one, we may not know who you are!


----------



## Gr3iz

I've had gaseous moments like that ... ;-)


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> I've had gaseous moments like that ... ;-)


like this? lol


----------



## TechGuy

Live chat is now up and running!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

Good times again! The rest of these people don't know what they're missing. ;-)

BTW -- I watched the rest of that video. Really cool! I'm sure that takes (or at least took, at one point) a lot of time! There's a place in the Memphis area that does the same sort of thing.


----------



## TechGuy

It's a lot of work, but rewarding to hear the joy it brings to other families.

For those interested, check out our holiday lights at www.BellAveLights.com


----------



## TechGuy

Here's your reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday! Meet up here around 2PM Eastern to join in the live chat and games.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## managed

Bring it on !


----------



## 2twenty2

TechGuy said:


> It's a lot of work, but rewarding to hear the joy it brings to other families.
> 
> For those interested, check out our holiday lights at www.BellAveLights.com


👍👏 Nice job Mike. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Couriant

bah... i'm too early for chat.... again lol


----------



## Gr3iz

Be patient grasshopper ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Be patient grasshopper


Hey, that's my line. 

I'm going to pass today. I have too much to do this afternoon.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gr3iz

I knew I'd heard it somewhere before ... ;-)

And this stuff you have to do is more important than us? ;-)


----------



## Couriant

Im gonna tag him every 5 minutes from 1:30 until he opens it... hehe,.


----------



## TechGuy

Chat is now up and running! 
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> And this stuff you have to do is more important than us?


No but it's more important than making a fool of myself.


----------



## TechGuy

Not as much fun, though!


----------



## Cookiegal

Pfffttt! Fun for you guys. 

I'm taking Brandy out for a walk. It's snowing gently so it should be fun.


----------



## Gr3iz

Must be nice! I love walking in the snow. About once every 5 years I get to do that in Memphis ... <sigh>


----------



## Couriant

I miss the snow... if my wife gets a job that she saw in Toronto, I would move asap.


----------



## Cookiegal

It's nice when it's falling gently and it's not too cold which was the case today.

But after five months of it you get sick of it.


----------



## Couriant

5 months of snow compared to 7 months of 80-115o weather... i would take snow any day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Agreed!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Couriant said:


> 7 months of 80-115o weather


Yeah but it's a dry heat!  Seriously, I couldn't take that either. I don't like the heat.

I actually don't mind the cold provided you're dressed properly for it.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's not a dry heat here! Summers are hot and humid ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Summers are hot and humid ...


Yeah, I hate that. Although our summers are short, they are generally hot and humid too.

Thanks goodness for air conditioning. I couldn't live without it even for those two or three short months.


----------



## TechGuy

This is your weekly reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday period meet back here at 2:00 p.m. Eastern for the live chat room and games.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sadly, I'm gonna hafta miss tomorrow ... I'm working. Didn't really want to, but ...


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> Sadly, I'm gonna hafta miss tomorrow ... I'm working. Didn't really want to, but ...


So Mike should have a small chance to come 2nd this time around lol... I will miss by Blathering Buddy...


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope enough show up to allow some good games!. Minimum of 4 is good, five, or more, is better!


----------



## Couriant

I will be late for maybe 15min


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm going to pass again. I'm going to do some Yoga.


----------



## TechGuy

Snow day today! I'm closing down the chat early to head out and play with the kids / start snow blowing...


----------



## User55555555587

Sorry I couldn’t make it to the live chat today I am very busy


----------



## Gr3iz

How did it go? Did you get enough people show up to play?


----------



## managed

Just me and Mike, we played one game of Fibbage, which I won on the final fibbage 
James was busy and when he did come in Mike had already decided to go out and play 
So he closed the chat, this was around 8pm my UK time so it was open for about an hour.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer! Sorry Allan (and Mike). Not sure about next week yet.


----------



## TechGuy

Somehow tomorrow is Wednesday already! See you back here around 2pm Eastern.


----------



## managed

TechGuy said:


> Somehow tomorrow is Wednesday already! See you back here around 2pm Eastern.


I'll be there shortly after the hour :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it! I took the day off! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I may drop in to the chat but not play the games.


----------



## User55555555587

Cookiegal said:


> I may drop in to the chat but not play the games.


Yeah I might do that too


----------



## TechGuy

I just opened the chat, but it's not working from my phone for some reason. I'll be back at my desk in a couple minutes.


----------



## TechGuy

Here's your reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop back around 2 PM to join us for the live chat.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry. Gotta work tomorrow. I'm gonna miss it ... <sigh>


----------



## managed

I should be there a little after the hour.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you end up with enough players for a decent game or three!


----------



## User55555555587

I will be there what time in Mountain Time


----------



## Gr3iz

1:00 Central, so it should be noon your time ...


----------



## User55555555587

Gr3iz said:


> 1:00 Central, so it should be noon your time ...


Thanks


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Mark your calendars for live chat and games beginning at 2:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## Lockeyp

Done 19.00 UK time


----------



## Gr3iz

I was supposed to have been working tomorrow, but they are not ready for me, so I shall be there! Looking forward to it!


----------



## managed

I'll be in at some stage, expecting a delivery between 7:30 and 8:30 my time (2:30 to 3:30 EST).


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Meet back here at 2 PM Eastern for live chat and games.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thought I might have had to work tomorrow, but I've heard nothing as of yet ... <knock on wood> Maybe it will be Thursday instead ...


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll be there!


----------



## Professionalgirl

TechGuy said:


> *UPDATE:
> Our next live chat and games will be on Wednesday, January 13th beginning around 2:00 PM Eastern. *
> 
> Some of you have been members here long enough to remember a long, long time ago we used to have periodic live chat rooms here at TSG. I remember spending at least a few New Years Eves in one of those chats. (Wow, what a geek I was... was?)
> 
> Anyway, jump forward to modern-day and considering the current circumstances, @Cookiegal, @LauraMJ, and I were talking and thought it might be nice to open one up again to allow for some extra socializing while many of us are staying home.
> 
> There are no official topics. Just stop by and say hello. Perhaps those at the TSG Cafe can supply some drinks.  You don't even have to get dressed up -- this is an old-fashioned text-only live chat. No video or audio. (Not this time, at least!)
> 
> I'm aiming to open things up around 6PM Eastern (3PM Pacific, 10PM GMT) on Wednesday, March 25. I hope you to see you there! Stay safe, everyone!


Hi Mike, Do you mean we are not playing our usual fun trivia this week on Twitch? I was really looking forward to this because my husband is off work today and I thought maybe the two of us can have fun with the game.


----------



## Gr3iz

Go to the Chat now, Tina ...


----------



## Couriant

Professionalgirl said:


> Hi Mike, Do you mean we are not playing our usual fun trivia this week on Twitch? I was really looking forward to this because my husband is off work today and I thought maybe the two of us can have fun with the game.


That post was in March  He just updates that one as it's the first post.


----------



## TechGuy

I'll be at my computer in about 2 minutes. For some reason I can't join the chat from my phone. See you guys shortly. 😉


----------



## Professionalgirl

TechGuy said:


> I'll be at my computer in about 2 minutes. For some reason I can't join the chat from my phone. See you guys shortly. 😉


Its possible compatibility issues accessing it with your phone unless you have accessed it from your phone and it just wouldn't connect for some reason.

Great Game Mike! Congratulations!👍


----------



## Professionalgirl

Couriant said:


> That post was in March  He just updates that one as it's the first post.


Sorry James I was confused by the two posts.


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! I'll be online around 2 PM Eastern to start up the chat room and the live games. I'll be at the office again this time, so you won't have to put up with hearing my voice when I inevitably win...  Mark your calendar!


----------



## Cookiegal

I may drop in to chat a bit.


----------



## Couriant

I will see how my day goes.... It's been some kind of a day today...


----------



## Gr3iz

Unfortunately, I'll be working. I hope you'll get enough players for a decent game!


----------



## Couriant

I will be working from home so I may not have too many distruptions.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've got to dismantle a data center. Unfortunately not something I can call in ... ;-)


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> I've got to dismantle a data center. Unfortunately not something I can call in ... ;-)


sounds fun!


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, I don't mind it. I had a contracting gig a few years back where 3 of us worked for over 3 months dismantling several very large data centers at a decommissioned FedEx location. Despite the physical work, I really almost enjoyed it. ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Mark your calendars for 2 PM Eastern and return here to join the live chat and live games. I expect to be streaming from home tomorrow, so you'll get to hear my "beautiful" voice once again.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm planning on being there! Hopefully we get a full complement!


----------



## managed

I'll be there; although I should be getting a delivery during the session.


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is up and running! 
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## TechGuy

Mark your calendars for 2 PM Eastern on Wednesday, February 3rd!


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Mark your calendar for 2 PM Eastern. 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

See you then!


----------



## TechGuy

I'm really sorry to do this at the last minute, but some plans have changed today and I need to take my son up to Hershey Medical Center to have his EEG removed. It's nothing to worry about, just a standard test he has done periodically due to some seizures, but our schedules have been mixed up this week due to the snow. I'll still open up the chat room around 2, but will not be able to participate myself. I'm looking forward to next week!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sure he'll be glad to get them off. He's a brave boy.


----------



## TechGuy

Cookiegal said:


> I'm sure he'll be glad to get them off. He's a brave boy.


You're right. He can't wait! I'm sure I'd feel the same way.


----------



## Gr3iz

He does not look like a happy camper! ;-) 

See you next week!


----------



## TechGuy

EEG probes removed and we made an extra stop. 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

Nice. I was there too with my Mom that year we met you and Heather.


----------



## Ghostmist

Gr3iz said:


> 1:00 Central, so it should be noon your time ...


Unsure of timing , I am ineurope.Is there a test point where I can practice editing posts and making replies please ?


----------



## Ghostmist

It would appear that I am out of your timescale,so I will check back later, thank you


----------



## Ghostmist

Ah! It must be the middle of your night, so if anyone could be kind enough to leave an answer,I can pick it up tomorrow, thank you.


----------



## Couriant

Ghostmist said:


> Ah! It must be the middle of your night, so if anyone could be kind enough to leave an answer,I can pick it up tomorrow, thank you.


I am not sure why you are quoting from a different thread or what your posts means, but this site is open 24/7. if you referring to the games we do in this thread, we are 5 hours behind you.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ghostmist said:


> Is there a test point where I can practice editing posts and making replies please ?


You can practice in the following thread:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/practice-your-settings-and-new-features-here.1153723/page-4


----------



## Ghostmist

Many thanks! Cooklegirl.


----------



## Ghostmist

Couriant said:


> I am not sure why you are quoting from a different thread or what your posts means, but this site is open 24/7. if you referring to the games we do in this thread, we are 5 hours behind you.


I was just unsure if the chat was still alive and no I am simply going back to basics before returning here.
Thank you for the help.
Aka ghostmist


----------



## Gr3iz

You missed it, but there were just James and I in there for a few minutes today ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Mike, the kid looks MUCH happier now! ;-) Funny that ...


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> You missed it, but there were just James and I in there for a few minutes today ...


we had a ball... haha


----------



## managed

I want my ball back


----------



## Gr3iz

Wait! You didn't even bother to show up and say hello. You're not getting your ball back, Mister! ;-)


----------



## managed

I didn't see a link to the chat anywhere, probably my own fault.

You can keep that ball, ⚽ I have a new one !


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop back at 2 PM Eastern for live chat and games.

(I'm typing from my phone and that came out as "love chat." After some consideration, I decided to correct it.)


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!! I'd love to be there! And will! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

The live/love chat is up and running!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Update you calendar! We'll meet again for live chat and games on Wednesday the 17th at 2:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## TechGuy

Did you know that tomorrow is Wednesday? Meet back here at 2 PM Eastern for the live chat and games.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Couriant

I am a more busy than normal today so I will try to be on at chat at least


----------



## Gr3iz

If we can find Mike and wake him up to start the chat ... ;-)

Prolly busy ...


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks to those who came! Mark your calendars for next week. Same bat time, same bat channel.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it! Even if I was the consistent loser today ... <sigh>


----------



## TechGuy

This last week has flown by for me. Mark your calendars for chat and games beginning around 2 PM tomorrow. 👍


----------



## Couriant

I will make it a point to clear my tickets so I can relax and win...


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't relax too much, James. Keep a little tension. It's good for you ... ;-) Last week I won none of the games! I think I was too relaxed ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is up and running.


----------



## TechGuy

Our next chat/game will be on Wednesday, March 3rd beginning around 2:00 PM Eastern. Stop by here for instructions on joining. We may be trying Zoom! Don't worry, though -- you can just with just audio (no video), or just text (no audio or video).


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! We're going to try Zoom this time, but you're not required to have a microphone or camera. You can still join using just text chat, but you'll be able to hear to those who choose to connect with audio and/or video. 

Mark your calendar to return here around 2 PM Eastern tomorrow to join in the fun.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it, I think ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Give me a couple of minutes and I'll post the Zoom link. 👍


----------



## Gr3iz

So the forum's chat will not be used at all?


----------



## TechGuy

I wasn't planning on it, but we can turn it on, too. Would that be too confusing to have two places?


----------



## Gr3iz

I was just checking. I don't guess we'd need it ...


----------



## TechGuy

Here's the Zoom link! If you want to join in via phone, you're welcome to do that, too!

[deleted]


----------



## TechGuy

Mark your calendars for next Wednesday, March 10th beginning around 2PM Eastern.


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by here around 2PM Eastern for the live chat and games.


----------



## Couriant

TechGuy said:


> Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by here around 2PM Eastern for the live chat and games.


I am taking 2 weeks off starting Friday... I may be busy catching up with my tickets so I will see if i have time


----------



## Gr3iz

How are we doing this?


----------



## TechGuy

Live chat is open now! If we want to do Zoom, I can post the link in there.


----------



## Gr3iz

Another great chat! We need more people!!


----------



## managed

Gr3iz said:


> Another great chat! We need more people!!


Yep, a few more would be nice.


----------



## Couriant

I am sorry I missed the fun today. Even though i am on vacation, I am doing things around the house so i hope to be on in the next chat.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it, James. I thought you might be traveling for your two weeks. Ean joined us this afternoon.


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> Looking forward to it, James. I thought you might be traveling for your two weeks. Ean joined us this afternoon.


I wish... I was going to last year to FL but COVID...

I will try to recruit some people


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, we've been trying to get up to PA for a visit for almost a year now. Still hoping for this summer ...

I saw your "ad" in a games thread. I hope it works!

That said, unfortunately, I won't make it next week. I thought I was going to work Thu. & Fri., but it turns out it's actually Wed. & Thu. ... <sigh> Well, I can use the extra $$ right now!


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop back here to join the live chat and games beginning around 2 PM Eastern tomorrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I'll be there after all. As the job was pushed a week due to delivery issues, and I've got two conflicting medical appointments (I think I'm going to keep my 2nd vaccine shot appointment and reschedule the other) next Thu., I'll be free tomorrow and next week! Looking forward to it!


----------



## TechGuy

The chat is up and running! Join us at https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## TechGuy

I'm not available next week (March 24), but when should we meet the following week? Vote here! https://forums.techguy.org/threads/date-time-of-next-live-chat-and-games.1259853/


----------



## TechGuy

Based on the results of the poll, let's plan to meet up again here on Wednesday, March 31 for live chat and games. Mark your calendar!


----------



## Gr3iz

It's on my list of things to do!


----------



## Couriant

I will may not be around or at least not for long, my father in law had a stroke and it's not looking good so my wife and son are heading out to FL now. They will be back on that Wednesday and I am on 2nd kid patrol (picking up from school)...


----------



## Cookiegal

Couriant said:


> my father in law had a stroke


I'm so sorry to hear that James.


----------



## managed

I hope he pulls through.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry James! Hope it goes well!


----------



## TechGuy

How is your father-in-law doing, James? We'll be thinking of you and your family.

Just a reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday! I'll plan to start things up around 2 PM Eastern again.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Couriant

TechGuy said:


> How is your father-in-law doing, James? We'll be thinking of you and your family.
> 
> Just a reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday! I'll plan to start things up around 2 PM Eastern again.


He's doing better than expected for someone that had a stroke. He is able to speak a few words (not clearly but enough for people to hear) and he is eating liquid food so from what I heard he may get moved out of the ICU by Sunday.

I may jump on for a bit as I will need to pick up my kid from pre-school and jump back on. If it's on Zoom I can put it on speaker in the car


----------



## Gr3iz

Glad to hear he's doing well, James!


----------



## Cookiegal

Couriant said:


> He's doing better than expected for someone that had a stroke


I'm glad to hear that as well.


----------



## TechGuy

Glad to hear it, James!


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is now up!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## managed

Is there a chat today ? Or is Mike too hungover to do it ?


----------



## TechGuy

Never too hung over!


----------



## TechGuy

Mark your calendars for next week! Join us for a live chat and some games starting around 2 PM Eastern on Wednesday.


----------



## Gr3iz

We need new blood! -- I mean we'd love to see additional user show up and join us ... ;-)


----------



## managed

🧛‍♂️ New blood, just what the Doctor ordered !


----------



## RT

New blood, eh?
I haven't logged into chat in a while, so it might be somewhat fresh when I do, if you allow hung over blood  🥴

And I really should partake in the games, because some one has to come in last 
(besides Allan)


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I haven't logged into chat in a while, so it might be somewhat fresh when I do, if you allow hung over blood


Do scarecrows even have blood?


----------



## TechGuy

It'd be great to see you there, RT! Karen, you're welcome to stop by and at least say hello via text chat.


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe next time Mike. Lately the weather has been very nice and I prefer to go outside for walks rather than being cooped up in the house.


----------



## Couriant

We had nice weather... now it's creeping to the 90s again :/


----------



## Gr3iz

We actually had a freeze warning last night! Great sleeping weather!


----------



## TechGuy

It was snowing here on Thursday. I tried to send it back up to @Cookiegal


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Do scarecrows even have blood?


Well, yes, a litlle bit...but the type morphs daily.
Sometimes I'm certain it's "Be Positive"
other times it's feels "Oh, so Negative."
Perhaps a transfusion would help? 🤷


----------



## Cookiegal

TechGuy said:


> It was snowing here on Thursday. I tried to send it back up to @Cookiegal


We dodged a bullet on Thursday. They were initially saying we would get 6-7 inches but all we got was a light dusting and a few flurries that disappeared within an hour.

It's going to be beautiful for the next several days with temperatures up to the mid fifties and sunny.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Sometimes I'm certain it's "Be Positive"
> other times it's feels "Oh, so Negative."


Good one.


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Mark your calendar to stop by here around 2PM Eastern to join the live chat and games.


----------



## Gr3iz

Boohoo ... I'll miss you guys ...


----------



## TechGuy

I'm on my way home and should be online around 2:10. 👍


----------



## TechGuy

Or maybe a little longer... 😆


----------



## Cookiegal

Where are you at, the Suez canal?


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry but it's much too nice out so I'm headed out for a walk and talk. I always meet someone along the way and get to chat and socialize a bit so it's great for the sanity.


----------



## TechGuy

Cookiegal said:


> Where are you at, the Suez canal?


It sometimes feels like that when I'm running late!


----------



## Gr3iz

How was the turnout? Did you at least get enough people to play?


----------



## managed

It was me, Mike and Ean at first; we chatted for a while then played Fibbage and Mike won easily. Ean had to leave and then a new guy called Edward came into the Zoom and we just chatted until Mike had to go into Computer America.

We missed you Mark !


----------



## Gr3iz

I missed being there, Allan!


----------



## Couriant

Mike won because I wasn’t there... 

the time change hurts me alittle because that is 11a for me now (we don’t change times here). But today wa more of tidying my work room because we had a flood so we needed to move our stuff out so they can get to the walls and replace the carpeting


----------



## managed

I hope the flood damage isn't too bad James.


----------



## TechGuy

Sounds like my plan to flood James' office worked out perfectly for my game scores.


----------



## Gr3iz

<Insert evil villain lagh track here> ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by around 2 PM to join the live chat.


----------



## Gr3iz

Wish I could! Hope you have a good turnout!


----------



## TechGuy

Live chat is now up and running!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## Gr3iz

How did it go?


----------



## managed

It was just me and Mike at first, then James came in. We didn't bother with Zoom before I left chat at 8pm my time to watch a live TV football game. Sadly my team got beaten


----------



## MisterEd51

managed said:


> It was just me and Mike at first, then James came in. We didn't bother with Zoom before I left chat at 8pm my time to watch a live TV football game. Sadly my team got beaten


I had planned to join the chat but I had a dentist's appointment. Maybe next time.

How long did the chat last ? I tried the chat link when I got home at 3:10pm CDT (8:10 UT) but it was no longer active.

BTW, last week I did not try the chat link until 2:10pm CDT (7:10 UT) but found no activity. However, I was able to join the Zoom chat.


----------



## Gr3iz

Quite often, if we do Zoom, there is little to no activity in the chat because there's too much to track, especially when we're playing games.

One more week of work, then I should be back! Looking forward to it! I miss it!


----------



## MisterEd51

Gr3iz said:


> Quite often, if we do Zoom, there is little to no activity in the chat because there's too much to track, especially when we're playing games.
> 
> One more week of work, then I should be back! Looking forward to it! I miss it!


This week when I clicked on the chat link I got:
Oops! We ran into some problems.
The requested page could not be found.

I assume that was because chat had ended.

The linked worked last week but there was no new activity in the chat. I almost gave up but fortunately I noticed information for the Zoom meeting was posted there. I used that to join the Zoom chat.

BTW, I felt bad after the Zoom chat last week because beforehand I did not know who Mike aka TechGuy was. You have to understand that like most forums I have joined I know very little about what goes on behind the scenes or their history. I suspect that is also true for most people here. I only knew about Live Chat Wednesday because it has been posted every week. I only paid attention to it last week. Now that I think about it I have seen posts by TechGuy before but did know who he was at the time.

Last week at the Zoom chat Mike said he had to go because he had to join *Computer America*. He was surprised when I said I had never heard of it. I have had a home computer for over 40 years now and have been on the Internet since its beginning. I guess there is always something new to learn.


----------



## Gr3iz

MisterEd51 said:


> BTW, I felt bad after the Zoom chat last week because beforehand I did not know who Mike aka TechGuy was.


I'd tell you that he's really a cool guy and all, but I know he reads this thread and we don't need his head to get any bigger. We already have enough problems when he wins a game ... ;-)

Seriously, this place is more like family than a group of strangers! This is my social media. I don't do, and never have done, Facebook or Twitter or Tiktok or any of those other things.

Many many moons ago, when Mike was but a mere child and the Internet wasn't really a thing yet, I was involved in a BBS messaging network that was nationwide, and was growing a bit outside the country. It was sorta, kinda, vaguely similar in many aspects, but the technical details were drastically different! First of all, everything was done with dial-up modems and we used off-line mail readers. I got to know many people on that network, and actually met some of them when we threw a party here in Memphis (where several of us lived at the time). It was interesting meeting these people we knew only through words on a screen. It was like we'd been old friends who met regularly in someone's living room!

I get that same feeling here, and now with the Zoom component, I've gotten to know a few even more! It's great!


----------



## Cookiegal

Well I will say that he's a really great guy and am so glad I got a chance to meet him and his wife, Heather, back in 2006 when I took a trip down to Pennsylvania with my Mom. We had a great time. It's hard to believe that was 15 years ago already!  I hope to get down there again if this Covid thing ever allows it.

You can read about the history of how he started the site at the following link:

https://techguy.org/history/

Although it's a bit outdated now but it gives you the early beginnings. Mike, weren't you supposed to update that article?


----------



## Gr3iz

Cool! I never knew that was there ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Cool! I never knew that was there ...




There's also a page on Recognitions you may not be aware of:

https://techguy.org/recognitions/


----------



## DaveA

OK, what other HIDDEN information do you have out there?


----------



## Cookiegal

DaveA said:


> OK, what other HIDDEN information do you have out there?


I think that does it for now.


----------



## Couriant

managed said:


> I hope the flood damage isn't too bad James.


I don't know because I wasn't around (had PTO) but it didn't seem to have done much damage... though the carpet needed to be redone anyways... it was nasty. haha


----------



## Cookiegal

Couriant said:


> had PTO


I had to look that up. I was thinking is that another form of PTSD?


----------



## Couriant

Cookiegal said:


> I had to look that up. I was thinking is that another form of PTSD?


haha Paid Time Off


----------



## MisterEd51

Gr3iz said:


> Cool! I never knew that was there ...


I missed them because I always start at Tech Support Guy > Forums

Go to Tech Support Guy > Home
The History and Recognitions links are at the bottom of the page


----------



## Cookiegal

Couriant said:


> haha Paid Time Off


Here we call that vacation time.


----------



## Cookiegal

MisterEd51 said:


> I missed them because I always start at Tech Support Guy > Forums


Yes, not many people visit the Home page unfortunately.

BTW, I love your new avatar.


----------



## MisterEd51

Cookiegal said:


> BTW, I love your new avatar.


I have had this avatar a long time but just recently added it here. Maybe 15 years ago on some long forgotten forum they had a place where you could try out changes like avatars. I tried out a low quality black and white rendition of Mister Ed. The moderator replied that he could give me a much better one. I accepted and have used it ever since.


----------



## Cookiegal

MisterEd51 said:


> I have had this avatar a long time but just recently added it here.


🐎


----------



## TechGuy

I'm glad to see that I've got you all tricked into thinking that I'm a good guy. If you haven't figured me out by now, perhaps you never will... 😂

Here's your reminder that our next chat will be tomorrow, Wednesday the 21st beginning around 2 PM Eastern. Feel free to shower me with compliments during the chat as well.


----------



## Cookiegal

We're just puffing you up so you continue paying the bills.


----------



## Gr3iz

And hoping our paychecks don't bounce! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is now open!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## Gr3iz

How did it go?


----------



## TechGuy

Allan, Ed, Tina, and I discussed security and scammers. We actually didn't get around to playing a game. Hopefully you can join us next week.


----------



## Gr3iz

Unfortunately, it looks like my recruiter misinformed me. I believe I've got yet another week to go after this ... <sigh>

Was it all in Chat? Or did you Zoom?


----------



## TechGuy

We did Zoom for at least an hour if I recall correctly. Maybe closer to 90 minutes. It was a good time. 👍

We'll be sure to play some games and have fun without you next week so you can be properly jealous.


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern tomorrow to join the live chat.


----------



## managed

Cookiegal said:


> We're just puffing you up so you continue paying the bills.


*Thinks about changing name to Bill.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to next week! I hope you're not planning on traveling or vacating that day ...


----------



## TechGuy

I'm pretty sure I am on computer America next week so the timing should work out very well. We'll just have to finish up by 4:00.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cool! See you then!


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is up and running!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## Gr3iz

How did it go? Get a chance to play any games?


----------



## managed

We just chatted on Zoom Mark, me Mike and Ed. At first mostly about a job Mike has at a sort of convention centre ( I think) with several building where some are dropping out their network connections and another new job where they have to rewire some network racked switches that looks like a mass of spaghetti !

We talked about outer space stuff later on, Ed lives close to the Marshall Space Centre (I think) - anyhow there's a full size Space Shuttle on a stand there !

How is the job going ? Will you back for next week's session ?


----------



## Gr3iz

Job's winding down. I hope to be there next week! Looking forward to it! I've missed you guys ... ;-)


----------



## managed

We've missed you too mate.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Allan!


----------



## managed




----------



## TechGuy

@Couriant I expect we'll be doing games again next week, but probably via Zoom. Feel free to join just so you can see the stream, but you're welcome to stick to text chat if that's easier.

Hope to see you all next week! 😁


----------



## Couriant

TechGuy said:


> @Couriant I expect we'll be doing games again next week, but probably via Zoom. Feel free to join just so you can see the stream, but you're welcome to stick to text chat if that's easier.
> 
> Hope to see you all next week! 😁


The last few weeks has been hectic and yesterday was the first day our work room was 99% completed (our mounted monitors fell down so they had to patch the wall)... never a dull moment.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hope you can make it James!


----------



## TechGuy

Our live chat and games will begin tomorrow around 2:00 PM Eastern. Make your calendars! 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll be there with bells on! Well, maybe shorts and a tee shirt ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Live chat is up and running. 

Chat | Tech Support Guy (techguy.org)


----------



## TechGuy

Unfortunately, I'm going to have to skip next week. Mark your calendars for Wednesday, May 19th at 2:00 PM!


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer! But, I guess putting food on the table takes precedence ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Gr3iz said:


> Bummer! But, I guess putting food on the table takes precedence ... ;-)


Darn kids want to eat practically every day.


----------



## Couriant

TechGuy said:


> Darn kids want to eat practically every day.


Mine wants to eat every hour ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like my grandkids! Within an hour of eating breakfast they are looking for a bowl of cereal! ;-)


----------



## managed

Nothing ever changes :-


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by around 2PM Eastern tomorrow to join in the chat and games.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yay!


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is up and running!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## Gr3iz

Good time, as usual! Thanks again, Mike ...


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks for stopping by and sorry for the distraction of the little people. 😆


----------



## managed

I enjoyed it, especially winning Blather 'Round !


----------



## Gr3iz

Ya done good, Allan! ;-)


----------



## managed

Thanks Mark, gracious in defeat, as always.


----------



## Gr3iz

Too much experience in defeat, Allan! ;-)


----------



## managed

Ditto, I blame Mike.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think he studies the answers when nobody's around. That's why all these questions look familiar to him, but not to us ... ;-)


----------



## managed

That's certainly possible. I think he may have trained his kids to google the answers as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

That little Delaney looks pretty smart! You could be right there ... ;-)


----------



## managed

She must take after her Mother.


----------



## Gr3iz

Obviously! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by around 2 PM on Wednesday to join in the live chat and games. Bring your A game because I've been studying! 😆


----------



## Cookiegal

Finally back from being AWOL?


----------



## TechGuy

We were back last week! Who was AWOL then? 😆


----------



## Cookiegal

I haven't been AWOL in 18 years.  The bills were beginning to pile up.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookie gonna join us in Zoom? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I can't Zoom unfortunately. I don't have the app or a webcam. I know I can easily get the app but I much preferred regular chat like before.


----------



## Gr3iz

You can just do audio on Zoom. And you can see several ugly mugs ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> And you can see several ugly mugs


Like "World's Best Dad"?


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mike, here's the link to the Shark Tank online:
https://www.computerworld.com/blog/shark-tank/


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by around 3:00 PM Eastern to join the chat and games. Note that we're starting late this week. 😉


----------



## Gr3iz

Can't wait! ;-)


----------



## managed

I'll be there. Is there an update to when you will start it Mike ?


----------



## Gr3iz

I see he is online ...


----------



## TechGuy

I'm waiting for Heather to get home. I'm still aiming for 3:00 eastern.


----------



## Gr3iz

That'll work. Heating up some lunch ...


----------



## managed

Great timing, I was expecting a delivery between 3-4 pm Mike's time but it just arrived early.


----------



## Gr3iz

Excellent!


----------



## TechGuy

We're up and running!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## TechGuy

Our next chat and live games will be tomorrow, beginning around 2:00 PM. It will be the last one for a couple of weeks as I'll be traveling, so be sure to join us!


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## managed

I'll be there.


----------



## Gr3iz

We'd be lost without you Allan! ;-)

What are we going to do for 2 weeks?


----------



## managed

Thanks Mark, that applies to you too. 

I'm getting a haircut.


----------



## Gr3iz

managed said:


> I'm getting a haircut


Oh, geez! Now you're make me feel like doing something. Maybe shaving? Nah, just trim a bit ... ;-)


----------



## managed

Actually I may get an estimate first, if it's too high I will use my electric shears to cut the lot off, then it will have 2 weeks to grow back a bit before our next Zoom session. Plus I will stay indoors so I don't scare any local kids, or no more than usual.


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!! Where'd you dig up my uncle? ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure miss our gettogethers!

I hope Mr. and Mrs. Techguy, and all the little Techlets are enjoying themselves! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Happy Saturday! 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

I take it that's a "YES!" ... ;-) 

Delaney looks like she's waiting to play Godzilla to her brothers' constructions ... ;-)


----------



## managed

Looks like your kids are enjoying themselves on that nice looking beach. :up:


----------



## TechGuy

managed said:


> Looks like your kids are enjoying themselves on that nice looking beach.


They sure are! We're all having a great time.


----------



## Cookiegal

It definitely shows that they are really happy kids for sure. You and Heather are great parents. You do so much for and with the children all the time which is a lot of fun for them but learning experiences at the same time. When they become adults they will have a wonderful childhood to look back on and reminisce about with many fond memories and experiences to share with their friends and their own children.


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks, Karen! It can be exhausting, but is definitely worth it. ♥


----------



## Cookiegal

👍


----------



## Gr3iz

Remember what I told you, Mike: Enjoy them while they're young!


----------



## managed

No chat today ?


----------



## Gr3iz

No Allen. Two more weeks ... <sigh>


----------



## managed

Oh, I thought Mike would be back by now, didn't he say they were going away for 2 weeks ?


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, two weeks. Then this week he had a work engagement scheduled ...


----------



## managed

Oh right, now you mention it I think I remember him saying that. Maybe I need a Ram upgrade. 

So there should be a chat next week ?


----------



## Gr3iz

You probably just wrote that data to a bad sector ... ;-)

I believe we're on for next week ...


----------



## managed

Yeah, I think it's affecting my SMART rating !


----------



## Gr3iz

No comment ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Only one more week! Actually, a little less. Mark your calendar for July 7. (As a reminder, the next date is always in the first post of this thread. 😉)

Looking forward to seeing you all again!


----------



## Gr3iz

Yippee! ;-)


----------



## managed

See you both on the 7th.


----------



## TechGuy

See you all around 2:00 PM Eastern today!


----------



## Gr3iz

'Bout time! We've been waiting for this for weeks! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

I hope you've been practicing!


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinda hard to practice trivia, especially with a mind like a sieve! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

I suggest practicing how to hack the game. That has worked well for me. 😂


----------



## Gr3iz

Apparently so! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Live chat is up and running! Join us for fun and games. 
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is up and running! Join us for fun and games. 
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Oops, I posted the wrong dates...

I'll be out of town next week (7/21), but mark your calendars for Wednesday, July 28th! 👍


----------



## Gr3iz

Good times! Great games! Thanks again Mike!


----------



## RT

Well...just one more thing, as Columbo would say....don't mean to bother you...
the chat seems closed for the nonce, but I wanted to say after hearing and seeing you guys today...though I said in chat you were a motley crew, you're in fact handsome devils with dulcet tones.
I knew what Mike looks and sounds like (excellent yawn near the end there Mike ) 
I now have a visual on Mark and Allan that I can't unsee or unhear!
That is not a bad thing!
Was glad to almost participate, and well wishes to all me mates


----------



## Gr3iz

I honestly feel like I've gotten to know Allan (and Ean and Mr. Ed and James) and Mike a lot better for the video chats! I really wish we could get more people involved! I don't know what it will take ...


----------



## managed

Once seen never forgotten.


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!! 'zackly! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

I agree. It would be great to have a few more people join - either by video, audio, or even just text (like @RT ).


----------



## TechGuy

This is your reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by here around 2:00 PM Eastern to join us for live chat and games. 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll be there remotely!


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is up and running!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## TechGuy

Mark your calendars for next week, August 4th!


----------



## managed

Consider it done Mike.


----------



## TechGuy

I had the privilege of meeting up with @Gr3iz and his better half yesterday. We enjoyed a great lunch here in PA at restaurant that @managed accidentally picked out for us. We mentioned taking a photo... but somehow forgot to do so. I hope we can meet up again soon!

After some discussion, we thought it might be helpful to switch back to doing the 1-hour of text chat room each week, followed by the Zoom video chat for games. That might encourage others to join at least for the first hour, especially those who may be uncomfortable with the video chat/games, or unable to participate due to technical limitations, or joining in from work.  I'm looking at you, @Cookiegal @Couriant @RT @DaveA @Lockeyp ... and feel free to tag others in your reply below. It'd be nice to see a few more people in, even if only for the text chat room.

Again, our next chat will be Wednesday, August 4th. We'll do chat room from 2:00 PM Eastern and then start the Zoom and live games around 3:00 PM Eastern. I think I'm on Computer American that week, so I'll likely have to end at 4:00 sharp. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Gr3iz

It was great meeting you in person Mike! Thanks Allan for choosing that restaurant (or whatever you might call it over there)! Mike said you were going to pick up the tab, too. Much appreciated! ;-)

I'm thinking Chuck (@cwwozniak) might be able to do a text-based chat. Maybe?

Looking forward to seeing everyone next Wed.!


----------



## Cookiegal

Glad you guys were able to meet up Mark and Mike. I have neighbours who are brothers who are Mark and Mike also. 

It was such a fun time meeting Mike and Heather back in 2006. I'm hoping to be able to do that again in the near future.

BTW, can an iphone be used as a webcam for the purpose of a Zoom session?


----------



## TechGuy

Cookiegal said:


> BTW, can an iphone be used as a webcam for the purpose of a Zoom session?


Yes, you can! Here's the link to the app store: https://apps.apple.com/us/app/zoom-cloud-meetings/id546505307

It will probably ask you to create a free account with them, which I've done, but I don't think it's required to join our chat once it's live.


----------



## Cookiegal

Interesting. I'll check it out. Do you know if it can then be project to a computer screen? It looks like it would only be on the phone but that's OK too.


----------



## Gr3iz

It would be great to see you Cookie! As I've told Mike and Allan, I felt close to them, having "met" them through Zoom. I feel I know them better. Ean and MisterEd, too. Not sure about casting to a monitor, I don't do Apple ...


----------



## TechGuy

Sorry, I'm not sure if there is a (simple) way to do that... I suppose you could join in twice -- once for viewing on the monitor and once for the phone as a camera. You must just have to mute and turn down the volume on one of the devices.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll see if I can figure it out and then Mike perhaps we could do a test run.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> It would be great to see you Cookie!


Be careful what you wish for Mark but it would be great to see you too.


----------



## DaveA

Mike and All,
I do see the reminders and even my Outlook reminds me.
But, I seem to have others things to do at this time and forget to drop by.
I will try to but no guarantees  🥶


----------



## Couriant

Cookiegal said:


> BTW, can an iphone be used as a webcam for the purpose of a Zoom session?


Yes. You can install zoom on your phone and then if Mike sends you the link for zoom via email you can use that and it should open without having an account


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks James. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Couriant

@TechGuy I would be joining while on vacation but I am still on AZ time so we are not at home or a quiet spot for me to join. Maybe it will be better once you guys change times so you are -2 hours ahead … haha that's more closer to my lunchtime


----------



## TechGuy

Enjoy the vacation, James! Hopefully it will work out again soon... or at least after the time changes back. 😁


----------



## Couriant

Haha. Well I will go back to work with 0 tickets so maybe I will be OK on my birthday week.


----------



## TechGuy

Couriant said:


> Haha. Well I will go back to work with 0 tickets so maybe I will be OK on my birthday week.


Don't hold your breath! I bet something will catch on fire for you.


----------



## Gr3iz

It is inevitable! ;-)


----------



## managed

Gr3iz said:


> It was great meeting you in person Mike! Thanks Allan for choosing that restaurant (or whatever you might call it over there)! Mike said you were going to pick up the tab, too. Much appreciated! ;-)
> 
> I'm thinking Chuck (@cwwozniak) might be able to do a text-based chat. Maybe?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone next Wed.!


Just because my superpower is remote restaurant rating that does _not_ mean I will pick up the tab when ungrateful colonials stuff their faces at one of my recommended establishments.


----------



## Gr3iz

But ... But ... Mike said ... 
Awwwwwww ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Hey Mark, when we meet up with Allan in person, let's spill his tea.


----------



## managed

TechGuy said:


> Hey Mark, when we meet up with Allan in person, let's spill his tea.


I'll be drinking coffee, just to be sociable. 

Please read (and inwardly digest) :- https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20160602-why-do-the-british-love-the-taste-of-tea-so-much


----------



## Gr3iz

We all drank water ... ;-)

So, Allan, how many spoonsful of sugar do you normally use? ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Just a reminder that it's Wednesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern today for the live (text) chat room. Then, around 3:00 PM we'll switch over to Zoom for some games.


----------



## Cookiegal

I can't today and I haven't had a chance to download the software and test it yet either. Maybe next time.


----------



## TechGuy

You can at least join the text chat at 2:00!


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm having a late lunch with friends this afternoon.


----------



## TechGuy

In that case, I suppose I'll give you a pass this time...


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks. I know I should have asked first. 🙃


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure, if you want to put your friends ahead of us, we are OK with that ... ;-)

Why do I feel like chopped liver? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Sure, if you want to put your friends ahead of us, we are OK with that


My friends would let me win once in a while. 


Gr3iz said:


> Why do I feel like chopped liver?


I dunno, have you looked in the mirror lately? 😂🤣🤪


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> My friends would let me win once in a while.


That's not always doing one a service ... ;-)



Cookiegal said:


> I dunno, have you looked in the mirror lately?


I suppose those sauteed onions hanging from my hair should have given me a clue ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> That's not always doing one a service


I know. Despite the lack of smilies it was a joke, so there. 🤪


Gr3iz said:


> I suppose those sauteed onions hanging from my hair should have given me a clue


🤣


----------



## TechGuy

The live (text) chat room is up and running!
Join here: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## RT

I certainly see that if you have your siesta on Wednesday afternoons you miss out of some of the fun!
Reckon that's an old guy type thing that you youg'uns skoff at...
but just wait 'til you feel old! 

10 years from now Mike will announce a virtual 3D holographic chat is up and running but will be delayed for a short while because the link doesn't work and must ask the TSG forums for help!


----------



## Gr3iz

Randy, you don't have a corner on the old fart market around here! ;-) We three oldsters that were on today are all old enough to have children Mike's age. He's the kid in the group! And then brings his kids into it, all of whom are younger than all 6 of my grandkids! Now I feel old ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Now Mark, I do have a little older fart claim by the virtue of my join date 
You only have 6 grand kids?
I have 8 at last count, plus 2 great ones 

And surely Allan doesn't look like a Grandpa, though he sounds like Ozzy - the difference being I can actually understand what he's saying 

But still I ask, was there only the 3 of you in the chat/zoom this time?
I, too wish there were more folks involved.
It'd be nice to see Karen more...

I do recall that @2twenty2 showed up once but said little or nothing...too bad, for he's smart and funny


----------



## Gr3iz

There were three old ones, and Mike. Besides Allan and I, MisterEd51 (Ed) was there. We hung out in the text chat for the first hour, hoping others would join in that may have been intimidated by the Zoom factor, but not another soul showed. Then we went to Zoom and were there for the next 4+ hours! Mike had to head out early, but left it up for us to continue. Never did play a single game! <sigh>

I think Karen had a previous engagement. I was hoping Chuck would show up. I can't say that I've seen knuck (222) lately ...


----------



## RT

Impressive, most impressive it was a 4 hour dealy-bob!


Gr3iz said:


> hoping others would join in that may have been intimidated by the Zoom factor, but not another soul showed.


Yeh, that's a likely thing to consider... I was hesitant,
Actually the last one I was in was my first Zoom (without cam or mic) and loading it seemed to cause some UI probs with my Windows, but I sorted it out.
So I could see and hear you guys without being seen or heard other than by text.
I was a voyeur  

I'm a bit surprised that @valis hasn't shown up.


----------



## Couriant

We were in Cape Canaveral on a beach hoping to see a rocket launch but due to a technical issue it was delayed... if it rescheduled for the next week, then we will head back out there.


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> I was a voyeur


I'm going to hazard a guess here, Randy, but I suspect that may not have been the first time ... ;-)


----------



## managed

Gr3iz said:


> We all drank water ... ;-)
> 
> So, Allan, how many spoonsful of sugar do you normally use? ;-)


I'm sweet enough already so I use sweetners, except for the last coffee of the day when I treat myself with one heaped teaspoonful of real sugar, to maintain my sweet disposition even when I'm asleep.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes, Allan. We all know what a sweet person you are. Why, even Mike knows what the back of your middle finger looks like now ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern to join in the text chat. We'll plan to start the live video and games around 3:00 PM Eastern for those interested.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is up and running!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## Gr3iz

C'mon down! The water's fine! ;-) We won't bite. (Well, I can't speak for Allan ...)


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Impressive, most impressive it was a 4 hour dealy-bob!
> Yeh, that's a likely thing to consider... I was hesitant,
> Actually the last one I was in was my first Zoom (without cam or mic) and loading it seemed to cause some UI probs with my Windows, but I sorted it out.
> So I could see and hear you guys without being seen or heard other than by text.
> I was a voyeur
> 
> I'm a bit surprised that @valis hasn't shown up.


I did.

And there was a distinct lack of 'you' there.


----------



## Gr3iz

It was a good time, in spite of the lack of a Randy ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> It was a good time, in spite of the lack of a Randy ... ;-)


It was indeed. A pleasure to 'meet' all of you.


----------



## TechGuy

valis said:


> It was indeed. A pleasure to 'meet' all of you.


Thanks for joining us, Tim! Hope you can do so again soon.

Also, this is the reminder that we're meeting Thursday at 2:00 PM Eastern next week rather than Wednesday. 😉


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> A pleasure to 'meet' all of you.


You as well, Tim! Don't be a stranger!


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> You as well, Tim! Don't be a stranger!


Well, hard to get stranger than I....


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll give you a run for the money in that department ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> I'll give you a run for the money in that department ... ;-)


lol no comment.


----------



## managed

valis said:


> Well, hard to get stranger than I....


When you get to know us better I think you will find we are all pretty strange but in a nice way !


----------



## MisterEd51

Is live chat Wednesday still going to be on Thursday this week? 
I have a dentist appointment at 2:00 PM Eastern on Thursday.


----------



## valis

To the best of my knowledge, yes. I've not heard different.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's the plan, at this point ...


----------



## TechGuy

Yes, the live chat is tomorrow at 2:00 PM Eastern. 👍

As a reminder, the date of the next chat is always in the first post of this thread.


----------



## RT

So Live Chat Wednesdays is (for the nonce) on Thursday, OK I understand.
I'm just here to say I will gladly pay you on Tuesday for a hamburger today !


----------



## MisterEd51

Four months ago I missed one of the Live Chat Wednesdays because I had a dentist's appointment at 2PM EDT. When I made my next appointment I made it on a Thursday so there wouldn't be a conflict. Well my next appointment is tomorrow at 2PM EDT. See you next time.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's kinda like when they have Monday Night Football on Thursday night ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Isnt that, technically, called Thursday Night Football?

Hope to be on tomorrow but we are dealing with a massive Citrix issue...been going since 6 am no end in sight yet. I'll know more by noonish but again, hope to be on.


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Isnt that, technically, called Thursday Night Football?


You'd think ... But, I'm sure I've heard it called Thursday night Edition of Monday Night Football. I remember thinking the same as you at the time ...


----------



## valis

here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cool! Just waiting for Mr. Big ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Live chat is now open!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## valis

Another week another no RT.....sigh.....


----------



## valis

Sorry I missed you Ed...was on for 30 or so then got called back into the work maelstrom.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ed never made it, but DaveA was there for a while ...


----------



## valis

I'm sorry, I thought I saw Mr.Ed in there....must have been Dr.M....getting old here.....


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, he showed up while we were in the Zoom, but left right away. James (Couriant) popped into the chat for a moment, but also left after a short time.


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! We'll have the text chat room open beginning around 2:00 PM Eastern. For those who want to participate, we'll switch to Zoom for video chat and games around 3:00 PM. Be there or be square.


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I be both? ;-) Or is only Allan allowed? ;-)


----------



## valis

TechGuy said:


> Tomorrow is Wednesday! We'll have the text chat room open beginning around 2:00 PM Eastern. For those who want to participate, we'll switch to Zoom for video chat and games around 3:00 PM. Be there or be square.


I'll try to hit the zoom but again...work gets worky sometimes.


----------



## valis

all won't be able to make it.....big Citrix migration this week and I'm driving the bus.....gonna be a loooong week.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good luck, boss! That does not sound like fun ...


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop back here around 2:00 PM Eastern to join in the chat room and stick around for the video chat and live games at 3:00


----------



## Gr3iz

Be there or be square!

Of course, you can be there _*and *_be square, if you want to. Right Allan? ;-)


----------



## valis

Again no guarantees but I'll try.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Be there or be square!


Certain I shall be one or the other or possibly neither....
and I am unanimous in that ;D


----------



## TechGuy

The chad room is up and running!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## Cookiegal

Why does Chad have his own room and who is he?


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks to those who were able to join in the text chat this afternoon! Put it on your calendar for next Wednesday at 2:00 PM Eastern. 😁


----------



## TechGuy

I'm going to have to fit an extra job in tomorrow afternoon. That means I'll probably be getting home closer to 3:00, so we can start the chat room then and have games/Zoom from 4:00-5:00 PM Eastern. Mark your calendars and sorry for the change!


----------



## managed

TechGuy said:


> I'm going to have to fit an extra job in tomorrow afternoon. That means I'll probably be getting home closer to 3:00, so we can start the chat room then and have games/Zoom from 4:00-5:00 PM Eastern. Mark your calendars and sorry for the change!


Got it Mike, thanks for telling us, I will be there. :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

I won't be able to tomorrow but probably next time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Count me in ...


----------



## valis

TechGuy said:


> I'm going to have to fit an extra job in tomorrow afternoon. That means I'll probably be getting home closer to 3:00, so we can start the chat room then and have games/Zoom from 4:00-5:00 PM Eastern. Mark your calendars and sorry for the change!


Apologies, but I will be unable to attend, got a one on one with my Boss and teammates starting at 2:30 CST and will run the rest of the day......every other Wednesday lol.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds like fun, Tim! We'll miss you ...


----------



## TechGuy

I forgot to post earlier, but the live chat is up and running! Join us: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## TechGuy

This past week seems to have flown by for me! I'll likely be joining the chat from work this time, but I expect to be on time.

Join the live chat room beginning at 2:00 PM Eastern. The Zoom call and live games will start around 3:00 PM. 👍


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's see that you are there on time, young man! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

I'm always on time! (My time!)

The chat is up and running now: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Here is your weekly reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday.  The chat room will open around 2:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Lockeyp

Macboatmaster said:


> TechGuy
> Will do my best - cannot promise to be there at 2200 UK time
> All the best to you and yours during this time of great stress to some and uncertainty for all


Macboatman. You must have the Wrong Time Set as we're only +4hrs /+5hrs Ahead of them. Here in the UK


----------



## Cookiegal

Lockeyp said:


> Macboatman. You must have the Wrong Time Set as we're only +4hrs /+5hrs Ahead of them. Here in the UK


Ean,

You're quoting a post that 18 months old and that was back when the chats were in the evening usually 6:00 p.m. Eastern.


----------



## Lockeyp

Cookiegal said:


> Ean,
> 
> You're quoting a post that 18 months old and that was back when the chats were in the evening usually 6:00 p.m. Eastern.


They are still at 6pm UK time. to ease any confusion just use the 24hr clock because I always got mixed up with am/pm but now I have worked it out A comes before P in the Alphabet so AM is before Noon and PM After Noon: This is in case anyone is struggling with AM & PM


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry Ean but they've been at 2:00 or 3:00 (depending on the day) for months now. Today it's at 2:00 p.m. which Mike just posted a couple of posts above (post no. 848).


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi Guys where are you?


----------



## Cookiegal

It's only 1:30 eastern so it won't be up for another 30 minutes.


----------



## Lockeyp

Cookiegal said:


> Sorry Ean but they've been at 2:00 or 3:00 (depending on the day) for months now. Today it's at 2:00 p.m. which Mike just posted a couple of posts above (post no. 848).


I have just click on the chat link and it's not working.


----------



## Cookiegal

I guess you hadn't seen my last post because you were posting around the same time. It's not 2:00 p.m. yet eastern time but it will be in just over 15 minutes.


----------



## Cookiegal

Mike generally posts here to say it's open anyway (unless he forgets  ).


----------



## Lockeyp

I'm clicking on the link but it is juc=st bring me back to the top of the page.


----------



## TechGuy

It's 2:00 PM (14:00) Eastern now and the chat is open. 
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Cookiegal

It's open now. Here's the link:

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/room/general-chit-chat.1/


----------



## TechGuy

I'm going to have to skip a week, so our next chat will be on Wednesday, October 6th. (As a reminder, the date of the next chat is always at the beginning of this thread.  )


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! I don't know about you guys, but I've had a bit of a rough week. Looking forward to chatting with everyone tomorrow. The (text-only) chat room will begin around 2:00 PM Eastern on Wednesday. We may or may not switch to the Zoom chat around 3:00. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Gr3iz

Boy, I'd sure rather be there with you guys than here at work, but I've got bills to pay. A couple more weeks ... Enjoy!


----------



## TechGuy

We will miss you, Mark!


----------



## managed

I'll be there but may leave after one hour because of live football starting on TV and a delivery.


----------



## managed

I got the date for the football wrong so I will just have the delivery to deal with !


----------



## valis

I got a TON of meeting until 1530 CST....I'll try to hop on then if it's stsill going....


----------



## TechGuy

Live chat is open now: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

How did it go? I was thinking of you guys ... <sigh>


----------



## TechGuy

Pretty good! We only did text chat, no surprise, but James was able to help me fix a tech support problem. Allan was useless without his biscuits. 😁


----------



## valis

TechGuy said:


> Pretty good! We only did text chat, no surprise, but James was able to help me fix a tech support problem. Allan was useless without his biscuits. 😁


Okay, that made me laugh....


----------



## Gr3iz

Were those the three week old biscuits? ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

TechGuy said:


> Tomorrow is Wednesday! I don't know about you guys, but I've had a bit of a rough week. Looking forward to chatting with everyone tomorrow. The (text-only) chat room will begin around 2:00 PM Eastern on Wednesday. We may or may not switch to the Zoom chat around 3:00. Hope to see you there!


I'm there already. see you soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

A couple more weeks ... <sigh>


----------



## managed

I am quite useless even when I have biscuits.


----------



## Gr3iz

I find that hard to believe ...


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM to join the chat room.

Heather has to work tomorrow, so I'll be Dadding. We'll likely skip the video chat again this time, especially with Mark still being MIA. 😉 I'm looking forward to the chat room, though! Stop by and say hi!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I'll be around! - If i can find some hidden den around girlfriend's flat, then I should be fine


----------



## Gr3iz

You'll enjoy it, Robbie! As Mike said, I'm gonna have to miss it again (and next week, too), but I'll be thinking about you all! Hope you have a good turnout!


----------



## managed

I'll be there.  

It's not the same without you Mark !


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you my friend!


----------



## BiehlA

valis said:


> I will try but no guarantees. Between our corporate move and Covid, 4 consecutive 60 hour weeks and it is not getting easier. Trying to get 5k users to work remote is a bear at the very least....it is what it is...


 You got this!!!


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is now live!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

Have a good turnout?


----------



## TechGuy

It was a small turn out this time, and I had to close things up around 3:30 as the kids needed more of my attention. It was still a good time. Hopefully we'll have some others join us next week.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

So sorry I missed it, I’ll try to be there next week!


----------



## TechGuy

Here's your reminder that tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern to join the chat room.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to next week! Hope your schedule is open ... And there are no games to absorb Allan's interest!


----------



## managed

I will be there Mike.

Hi Mark, it will be nice to chat with you again soon.

There was footy match tonight, good game with lots of incidents, in the end Liverpool beat Atletico Madrid 3-2


----------



## Gr3iz

Congrats!


----------



## valis

managed said:


> I will be there Mike.
> 
> Hi Mark, it will be nice to chat with you again soon.
> 
> There was footy match tonight, good game with lots of incidents, in the end Liverpool beat Atletico Madrid 3-2


I watched part of that. Id say it was a slow day but Im all over baseball currently so who am I to talk.

Hope to be one tomm, may be late, got a biweekly meeting at 1430 CST. It runs an hour will hop on thereafter.


----------



## valis

where we at??


----------



## managed

valis said:


> I watched part of that. Id say it was a slow day but Im all over baseball currently so who am I to talk.
> 
> Hope to be one tomm, may be late, got a biweekly meeting at 1430 CST. It runs an hour will hop on thereafter.


It was a good game for the neutral I think, especially the first half which ended 2-2.
LFC got a penalty and scored at around 78 mins (games are 2x45 minute halves)
Atletico were initially given a penalty later but it was overturned after the referee checked it on a pitch side monitor.


----------



## TechGuy

On my way! Chat is now open. 👍


----------



## Gr3iz

Hope all enjoyed! See you next week!


----------



## Gr3iz

BTW - Mike, did you ever get the chance to revisit that birdhouse-like thing? Ever figure out how to open it?


----------



## managed

See you next week Mark. 

I would like to know if Mike cracked that too.


----------



## TechGuy

Gr3iz said:


> BTW - Mike, did you ever get the chance to revisit that birdhouse-like thing? Ever figure out how to open it?


No! I haven't been back down to WV yet, but it's on my list.


----------



## valis

Yeah this week was fun.


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Don't forget to join in the live chat room starting around 2:00 PM Eastern tomorrow.

By the way, I won't be able to make it next Wednesday and probably not the following -- would you guys mind if we switch to Tuesdays instead?

But tomorrow is still on!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll be there!! ;-)

Tuesdays will work for me.


----------



## managed

I'll be there tomorrow. Am expecting a delivery at some stage though.

Tuesdays for 2 weeks after that is fine, especially as LFC are playing on Wednesday 3rd November.


----------



## valis

I should be there tomorrow. Only issue I have with Tuesdays is I meet with my boss every other week at 1630 EST on that day, but I expect the live chat will be done by then.


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is now open!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

As a reminder, our next live chat will be on Tuesday, November 2nd at 2:00 PM Eastern. (Note that it's TUESDAY, not Wednesday.) The date of the next chat is always in the first post of this thread.


----------



## valis

three minutes my patoot. LOL.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tim, even though Mike is a Yankee (like me), he apparently makes use of southern time. I'm sure you are familiar with a Southern Minute ... ;-)


----------



## valis

I am not. Google, however, has....uno momento (Spanish 3 minutes)


----------



## valis

Okay I was wrong. Google DOESN'T know. So I apparently need enlightening.


----------



## Gr3iz

As opposed to a "New York minute" ... ;-)

My daughter has been known to say things like "I haven't seen her in a minute!", and that could mean months, or even years. However, a southern minute is an undefined length of time certain to exceed 60 seconds based on an atomic clock.

I was very surprised that neither Google nor DuckDuckGo had any entries for it!


----------



## MisterEd51

Couldn't find "southern minute" but found this...


> southern second
> 
> longer than a normal second, but shorter than southern minute.
> 
> I can whip up breakfast for us in just a southern second.


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=southern second


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Ed. It helps to demonstrate the principle ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> As opposed to a "New York minute" ... ;-)
> 
> My daughter has been known to say things like "I haven't seen her in a minute!", and that could mean months, or even years. However, a southern minute is an undefined length of time certain to exceed 60 seconds based on an atomic clock.
> 
> I was very surprised that neither Google nor DuckDuckGo had any entries for it!


Glad I wasnt going nuts and thanks for the explanation. I'd never heard of it before and as you know I love learning useless stuff like this.

Which, btw, is why Im gonna win fibbage lol...


----------



## valis

MisterEd51 said:


> Couldn't find "southern minute" but found this...
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=southern second


And grits take 20 minutes.


----------



## Gr3iz

The trivia in Fibbage is just so esoteric that you've likely not heard of it, but sometimes you luck out and something just strikes you as possible, then you find out you've just put more points in Mike's bucket ... ;-)

We'll need to introduce you to some of the other games. Some we rarely play because it's just no fun with only 3 and we don't often get more than Allan, Mike and myself playing. Maybe once the time changes again we could get James back. Ean plays sometimes. Others seem to disappear when it comes time to start playing. I don't know why. I think they are fun! A good distraction for the times!


----------



## MisterEd51

I have these almost every night. I never knew they had a name... . 😲


> a southern
> 
> A southern Is when, after initially falling asleep, one wakes and has an hour or three of productive work before returning to bed to finish their sleep
> 
> Remy fell asleep at 9pm, but around 10:30pm he had a Southern-he ran a mile on the treadmill, and went back to bed around midnight after a snack.


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=a southern


----------



## Gr3iz

See that! If you're not careful, you learn something new every day ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

I think we've got @valis hooked now, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe so! ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> And grits take 20 minutes.


'Zackly! A "Southern minute" ... ;-)


----------



## managed

Yes, I think valis is addicted already !


----------



## valis

probably too dang competitive. 

funny thing is I play a lot of Cribbage, vastly different but arguably the most fun 2 people can have clothed.


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Tuesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern tomorrow to join the chat room. 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

Planning on being there. The old lady's in the hospital, so it will depend on circumstances ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> The old lady's in the hospital, so it will depend on circumstances ...


I hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Couriant

We Brits also say 'seen x in a minute' in the same way (or at least we did when I was there. lol)


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> I hope it's nothing too serious.


They are still doing tests. Could have been a seizure or mini stroke.


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> They are still doing tests. Could have been a seizure or mini stroke.


Always wishing for the best result!


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks James!


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> hey are still doing tests. Could have been a seizure or mini stroke.


I'm so sorry to hear that Mark. I hope she will make a full recovery from it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Karen. She's had issues for years and appears to be on the long road to dementia, like her mother before her ... It's exasperating!


----------



## Cookiegal

That is so sad Mark. I feel for you. All you can do is try to support her the best you can. It's very difficult for the supporter though so be sure to try to take care of yourself too as much as possible.


----------



## Gr3iz

I have to, Cookie. I've also got to deal with my daughter and her 4 kids that live with us. It's always something ...


----------



## Cookiegal

❤


----------



## Gr3iz

Just got home from the hospital. All the tests seem to be coming back negative.There's some shrinkage/restriction in some of the blood vessels leading to the brain, but they can't find much of anything else. The heart doc wants to sends her home wearing a heart monitor to see if something shows up after her discharge. 

She's got a shunt in her head to drain fluid from the brain. She had hydrocephalus several years ago. We will need to see a neurosurgeon to have them check it out, see if the flow is still what it should be, etc.


----------



## Cookiegal

At least the negative part sounds promising. I hope you will get the answers you need quickly.


----------



## Gr3iz

Me, too. Thanks. 

I think I'd rather hear that they found something, instead of nothing! Something may be cured or at least dealt with. Nothing is harder to fix! If that makes any sense ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> If that makes any sense


It totally makes sense. I'm going through the same thing right now.


----------



## Gr3iz

My sympathies to you ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> My sympathies to you ...


Thanks......18 months and counting......


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! you'd think modern technology would have more answers ... <sigh>


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> W0W! you'd think modern technology would have more answers ...


It was bad before but Covid has backed everything up even more.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, she's come home. They've altered the medication she's to take. Hopefully that will help ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Glad to hear that Mark.


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is now up and running: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

I've seen no announcements about today. Are we still on?


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is running! I'll be joining momentarily. 👍


----------



## TechGuy

The date of the next chat is always in the first post of this thread. Put Tuesday 2:00 PM Eastern in your calendar! 😁


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Tuesday! Be sure to stop by for the chat room at 2:00 PM Eastern tomorrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## managed

I'll be back !


----------



## Gr3iz

See you tomorrow Allan! Literally! ;-)


----------



## managed

Yes, see you then Mark. :up:


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is now open. 

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Mark your calendars for next week! The chat room will open on Tuesday the 23rd at 2:00 PM Eastern.

@Couriant - Do Tuesdays work OK for you?


----------



## Couriant

TechGuy said:


> Mark your calendars for next week! The chat room will open on Tuesday the 23rd at 2:00 PM Eastern.
> 
> @Couriant - Do Tuesdays work OK for you?


Either day does, just been too busy recently, like today I got called away for an network issue... that is our network team from main campus came and took out the patch cables so there was no connectivity.... why can't they just shut down the ports on the switch.... lol


----------



## Gr3iz

Couriant said:


> that is our network team from main campus came and took out the patch cables so there was no connectivity


We once lost connectivity to the far eastern end of our office. After much troubleshooting, we discovered that the people on the floor below had been trying to clean up some wiring above their ceiling tiles. Unfortunately, not all of those cables were theirs! We had long cables strung out along the hallway for days until we got someone back in to run the new ones ...


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> We once lost connectivity to the far eastern end of our office. After much troubleshooting, we discovered that the people on the floor below had been trying to clean up some wiring above their ceiling tiles. Unfortunately, not all of those cables were theirs! We had long cables strung out along the hallway for days until we got someone back in to run the new ones ...


Ouch that gotta suck....


----------



## Gr3iz

We didn't like the floor to ceiling poles that carry power/data to isolated groups of cubicles (away from walls), so we did quite a bit of core drilling to go below. Even after that, though, we still employed core drilling, rather than going with the poles ...


----------



## TechGuy

Stop by Tuesday (tomorrow!) at 2:00 PM Eastern for the live chat room!

I'm on a plane from Boston heading back home and looking forward to seeing you all again. 👍


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it!

I hope you two had a good time and had a chance to explore the area a bit! I used to live just north of there in southern NH. I hated Boston proper, but love New England! Especially this time of the year!


----------



## Cookiegal

I've been to Boston too. I drove down with my Mom on my way to my cousin's place in Hartford, Connecticut. We did a planned stopover for one night because I really wanted to see Boston. There are so many historic sites there that I enjoyed. History is the main thing I seek out when visiting a new place and Boston sure doesn't disappoint.


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is up and running!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Sorry that I had to leave suddenly today. My eldest will be changing schools after the Thanksgiving break and has some mixed feelings about it. He was having some emotions after school today. I'm sure everything will be great a week or so in, but he's not a fan of change and isn't looking forward to it. Anyway, thanks for your understanding!

Be sure to put next Tuesday at 2 PM Eastern on your calendar for the next chat. 👍


----------



## Gr3iz

No problem, chief! 

My son was a handful! I spent more time in the principal's office because of him than when I was in school! Being a single parent didn't help. I always blamed his mother. He didn't really know her. He saw her last when he was about 2. The next time he saw her was when he was about 35! Most kids of single parents, especially back then, lived with their mothers. I think he always felt somehow left out. He had emotional problems starting in preschool ...

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Cookiegal

TechGuy said:


> My eldest will be changing schools after the Thanksgiving break and has some mixed feelings about it. He was having some emotions after school today.


I'm sorry to hear Cameron is worried about the upcoming change. I'm sure it's a bit scary for him and hope he will adapt to the new environment quickly.


----------



## TechGuy

Thank you both! 

He's never liked any kind of change -- even getting rid of Delaney's old crib when she moved up to a "big girl's bed" was an issue for him. However, after a few days, I really think he's going to enjoy this new school much more than the old. 😁


----------



## TechGuy

Stop by Tuesday (tomorrow!) at 2:00 PM Eastern for the live chat room.


----------



## managed

See you there Mike. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought Tim was going to show us all up with his trivia knowledge? Perhaps he's still cramming for it? ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> I thought Tim was going to show us all up with his trivia knowledge? Perhaps he's still cramming for it? ;-)


Lol....no, just holiday season. As I'm the single guy and live alone I usually volunteer for the holiday weeks so the work sched gets weird. Should be on tomorrow. Hope to be at least.


----------



## TechGuy

Looking forward to seeing you guys later today! 👍


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is open!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

We missed you, Tim!

We're scheduled again for Tuesday, December 7th at 2:00 PM Eastern. Be there or be square. 😁


----------



## valis

TechGuy said:


> We missed you, Tim!
> 
> We're scheduled again for Tuesday, December 7th at 2:00 PM Eastern. Be there or be square. 😁


Yeah.....had a big lunch and read a book, took a quote/unquote nap and woke up at 5 wondering where the heck I was.....now I guarantee I'll be up late and cranky tomorrow lol...


----------



## Gr3iz

Excuses, excuses ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

I'm always late and grumpy. I didn't know I was supposed to come up with an excuse.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hmmm ... Delaney told us the same thing. Must be true ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Bad news, guys -- I've got a big install that was just rescheduled. As a result, it looks like I'll have to skip the chat next week. Let's plan on Tuesday, December 14th at 2:00 PM Eastern. Sorry!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good for you. Sucks for us ... Congrats. 

If I leave Saturday, I can be there to help on Monday ... ;-)


----------



## Couriant

I can be there Saturday if you pay for me to fly out


----------



## managed

I can be there in spirit.


----------



## Gr3iz

'Tis the season for spirits, Allan ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Gr3iz said:


> Good for you. Sucks for us ... Congrats.
> 
> If I leave Saturday, I can be there to help on Monday ... ;-)


Tempting!!

Thanks for the understanding, guys.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Oh dang, I knew TSG chat are usually on Wednesday but it was postponed to Tuesday, IF I can remember, I’ll be there on 14th December.


----------



## Gr3iz

Put it on your calendar, Robbie. Mine is a weekly Outlook reminder ...


----------



## TechGuy

You may already know this, but the date of the next chat is always in the first post of this thread. 👍 Hope to see you all on Tuesday!


----------



## TechGuy

Our live chat is tomorrow! Stop by at 2:00 PM Eastern to join us. 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

Yay!! It's been too long ... ;-)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Im still on way home, will set up when I get home.


----------



## Gr3iz

You've still got almost an hour, Robbie ...


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is now open. 
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

Come join us!


----------



## TechGuy

Our next chat will be on Tuesday, December 21st beginning at 2:00 PM Eastern. Mark your calendar!


----------



## Gr3iz

It was great meeting Robbie this week! Maybe we can get more new blood next week?


----------



## TechGuy

Reminder that our live chat will be tomorrow at 2:00 PM Eastern!


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's get a good group for *C**hristma**s*!!


----------



## Couriant

The one time I think there will be no one in the office and I will be needing to go to a dr. appointment.. lol I will try to be there.


----------



## Gr3iz

<fingers crossed> Hope so, James!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Just to let you know. Many of unfortunate events with my car again, last week was wishbone, exhaust and auxiliary belt and now my car needs new battery. The battery is arriving today so I’m going to mate’s to get them fitted today.

hopefully I’m going to be make it time for this chat room.


----------



## TechGuy

I hope it goes well, Robert!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good luck Robbie!


----------



## TechGuy

Live chat is open! I'll be joining shortly.

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

Come on down, folks!


----------



## TechGuy

Mark your calendars! We'll be back for the live chat again next Tuesday, December 28th at 2:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

So sorry to miss this event. 28th December that I’ll mark my calender.

however my car is all good now. No more jump ups


----------



## TechGuy

Glad to hear it, Robbie! Looking forward to seeing you next week.

By the way, Allan and Mark, I forgot to tell you today - I finally returned to that Geocache puzzle in West Virginia! One of my techs figured it out! I'll tell you about it next week.


----------



## managed

That's good Rob. See you next Tuesday. 

Can't wait to hear the solution Mike !


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't forget, Mike! I am curious! I take it we didn't even come close ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

The week flew by thanks to Christmas! I'll open up the chat room tomorrow around 2:00 PM Eastern. I hope to see you there!


----------



## Gr3iz

Excellent! Maybe some people have taken time off between the holidays and are looking for a great way to spend a couple of hours!


----------



## managed

I'll be there, may leave after 1 hour though, LFC are playing live on TV.


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, bummer! Hopefully we'll have some others pop in ...


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is now open!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

Come join us!


----------



## TechGuy

Join us for the chat tomorrow at 2:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's PARTY TIME!! ;-) Well, we enjoy it, anyway ... ;-)

Maybe we can get some lost souls to come back? @valis @RT


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is now open: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Our next chat will be on Tuesday, January 11th at 2:00 PM Eastern. Mark your calendar!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I “forgot” got distracted with lots of works, thing will get better this week and I’ll attend, I’ll mark it on my calendar then.


----------



## TechGuy

Here's your reminder that our next live chat will be tomorrow (Tuesday) beginning around 2:00 PM Eastern. 👍


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm game! See you there!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

As least I remembered! I was wondering if I can invite non-member to Zoom? He’s deaf and I believe the more, the merrier!


----------



## TechGuy

Sure, why not? Maybe he needs to join the site, too. 

Live chat is open!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

@valis didn't even answer the last two questions......


----------



## valis

toldja I was gonna figure this dang thing out lol....


----------



## valis

@robbie....I had a non-member friend hop on last week, a co-worker who is running the Citrix team....he loved it and will be here next week. Also got another buddy of mine joining next week but he IS a member.


----------



## TechGuy

Be sure to add Tuesday the 18th at 2:00 p.m. Eastern to your calendar for our next chat. 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

We need to beef up the American team! The Brits outnumbered Mike and I after Tim left! ;-)


----------



## valis

Yeah but we still won.


----------



## valis

Next week I should bring an American and a Bolivian (Fernando).


----------



## Gr3iz

Ha! Actually, if Robbie follows through with his threat to bring a friend ... Hmmm ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Here's your reminder that tomorrow is Tuesday. 

Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern to join in the live chat, followed by some games.


----------



## Gr3iz

Come on down! It's more fun than -- well, I'd say a barrel of monkeys, but I've never had the pleasure. Certainly more fun than being served a subpoena or an appendix operation!


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Certainly more fun than being served a subpoena or an appendix operation!


How does one serve someone with an appendix operation?


----------



## TechGuy

Is that not commonly in Canada? 🤣


----------



## Cookiegal

Don't know but if that's what they're serving, I'll pass.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> How does one serve someone with an appendix operation?


Well, first you spend half your life, and all of your money for the next 17 years, in medical school ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Well, first you spend half your life, and all of your money for the next 17 years, in medical school ...


Sad but true.


----------



## DaveA

But, then all you get to do is Practice!


----------



## TechGuy

Live chat is now open: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

C'mon down! The water's fine! ;-)


----------



## RT

Oh!
Now I know what day it is..
and that would be the day after chat. 

Been having computer constipation...first storm = my monitor went, replaced that...second storm = system went out...
(or so I thought.)
Suspected the PSU but works fine today.
Maybe a power strip issue, or possibly a faulty appendix 
Bad water is also suspected


----------



## Gr3iz

I won't suggest PEBKAC ... ;-)

Anyway, welcome home, Randy! We've missed you ...


----------



## RT

Thanks Mark!
There's no place like home 

For the first time I thought I might have to take my machine to a shop....you see I downloaded the service manual, but it was on my non-functioning computer with no other device to read it.
What bothers me, is that I didn't DO hardly anything to fix it - except worry about it. 
Pretty sure that worry won't work every time, but so far, so good!👣


----------



## valis

Sorry I missed this week, all....work has been insane, and as I work with that Bolivian that was there couple weeks back, he was buried as well. This migration sucks the Big McGwapo.

Funny side note; have a friend who IS a member here who was supposed to join as well. Fell down his basement stairs and literally broke his butt, hairline fracture of the L2.....he got a new dog a couple years back, a goldendoodle, goes by Chester, and is easily dense enough to bend light. Sharp like a marble. He hated the basement stairs and refused to go down them.

Turns out he was right....


----------



## valis

Also, fyi, every other week on Tuesdays I have my one on one (man, that's a lot of o's and n's, isn't it) with my boss at 3 CST so that will affect my attendance as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Excuses, excuses ... ;-)



valis said:


> Funny side note; have a friend who IS a member here who was supposed to join as well. Fell down his basement stairs and literally broke his butt,


You really do have a warped sense of humor, don't you? That must be what I like about you ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Excuses, excuses ... ;-)
> 
> You really do have a warped sense of humor, don't you? That must be what I like about you ... ;-)


Known him since the 80s...good dude.

Hopefully I can join this Tuesday and bring him as well. After all, he is on his back for three months. 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

The more the merrier! Probably a bit awkward computing flat on your back, but ... Who am I to say? ;-)


----------



## valis

He sent me a great pic of Chester lounging on the temp bed set up for him as he can't do stairs....nice electric blanket with a dog on top lol


----------



## Gr3iz

Some people's kids ... Or, in this case, dogs ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Tuesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern to join the live chat.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's on my calendar!


----------



## Lockeyp

Evening Guys


----------



## Lockeyp

Is anyone here yet?


----------



## Gr3iz

Another :45 Ean ...


----------



## valis

i'm here.....if that counts for anything lol


----------



## Gr3iz

We can always count on you, Tim! At least up to 10 ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> We can always count on you, Tim! At least up to 10 ... ;-)


yeah yeah get stuffed....

tell you what, turned Le Twit onto Meat Loaf and he is off and running.....really took after Paradise, but then again he IS 17, as per the song....


----------



## valis

and cmon man....I at least make it to '11'.....LOL.


----------



## valis

Nate is a huge HUGE fan of Joe Strummer, and he found out that he and Ellen Foley of Paradise fame had a little thing going on the side....


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> and cmon man....I at least make it to '11'.....LOL.


I wasn't going to ask you to remove your ... Ah, hat ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Ellen Foley....yum....


----------



## valis

Spinal Tap....in music mode here.....

but yeah, that's about the only way I can count to 11....


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi di hi campers


----------



## Gr3iz

Watched that show. It was OK. Kinda hit or miss ... ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi Mk


----------



## managed

Ho De Ho !


----------



## Gr3iz

How're you doing Ean? Head on over to the chat ...


----------



## Lockeyp

Yer it is a canny comedy 50's style holiday camp.


----------



## Lockeyp

where is the link?


----------



## Gr3iz

Look above. Just hit "Chat" ...


----------



## Gr3iz

This is not your first rodeo, Ean! ;-)


----------



## valis

good times....man I got smoked today in game time....Can't wait for next Tuesday....that said, that's my bi-weekly one on one will El Bosso so if I don't show that's why.....it doesn't start until 2, goes for an hour, so I'll be free before and after.

And I'll be dipped if I'm gonna get embarrassed like I did today lol. Fun times indeed.


----------



## TechGuy

Twas fun! It's great having a few more people in the chat. I hope to see everyone again next week!


----------



## valis

and dropping Noddy in there.....that was slick.....


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah! This is how it's supposed to be! More people might make the chat a bit more confusing, but it sure makes he Zoom more enjoyable! And the games are always better with more than 3 players! Loved that Tony/Fernando brought his beginner's luck with him! ;-)


----------



## valis

Hah!

Tony Fernando and Dawn....made myself laugh...


----------



## RT

Meant to just drop in to see what conditions y'alls conditions were in today, but still upside down on the night/day thing. Didn't wake til all was done.
Seemed there a few more folks were involved  
I would have added to the confusion, somehow


----------



## valis

You'll bet there next week man! Very fun times.


----------



## Gr3iz

Randy, your added confusion would likely not have been noticed. We were already confused enough. However, your presence would have been valued!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Randy, your added confusion would likely not have been noticed. We were already confused enough. However, your presence would have been valued!


Thank you, my friend! It is my mission in life to make a difference while not being noticed


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Tuesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern to join in the live chat.


----------



## Gr3iz

A good time shall be had by all! 

Or else! ;-)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

So sorry to miss last week! Counting me in tomorrow and Daniel will join zoom for games tonight if thats ok with @TechGuy - or I can ask him to register the forum first before joining in zoom?


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat room begins at 2:00 and he'll have to be a member to join that, but he's certainly welcome in the Zoom as well!


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is live! 
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Tuesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern to join the live chat, followed by games.


----------



## Gr3iz

Come on down! You never know who you'll run into! ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

I'm here awaiting re-valley / Wake up call


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is up and running now. Check out the link at the top of the page. I'll be joining in shortly. 😁


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Tuesday! I need to drive to Harrisburg (about 1.5hr away) tomorrow morning but am hoping to be back in time to join the chat at 2:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## Gr3iz

We hope you're back in time, too! We can't even start without you ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is up and running! 

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Tuesday! Stop by at 2:00 PM Eastern for the live chat and games.


----------



## Gr3iz

Come join us! Watch Fearless Leader (Mike, aka TechGuy) lose a game or two. Perhaps you can be the winner! Stranger things have happened ... ;-)


----------



## valis

gonna have to miss today, work is very busy....that migration crap....


----------



## Gr3iz

Excuses, excuses ... ;-)

We'll miss you Tim!


----------



## TechGuy

Chat is up and running. 

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Stop by around 2:00 PM on Tuesday to join the live chat! There's a (greater than usual) chance that I'll be running late as... we're scheduled to close on our new house tomorrow! 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

<fingers crossed> Hope all goes well!


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat room is now open! I'm about half an hour away from home and will join as soon as I can. 😁


----------



## Cheeky3

What kinda games do you tend to play??


----------



## Gr3iz

They are kinda "You don't Know Jack"-ish. Mike (TechGuy, our Fearless Leader) has Jackbox Games and runs them through Steam via Zoom. We enjoy them. Join us next week, if you have the time!


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Tuesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern to join the chat and games.


----------



## Gr3iz

Y'know, Mike, we're coming up on our two year anniversary! Hard to believe we've been at it that long, but on the other hand, it feels so comfortable, its like we've been doing it forever! ;-)


----------



## Cheeky3

TechGuy said:


> Tomorrow is Tuesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern to join the chat and games.


Ah, that's 7pm UK time I believe? 👍


----------



## Cheeky3

Gr3iz said:


> Y'know, Mike, we're coming up on our two year anniversary! Hard to believe we've been at it that long, but on the other hand, it feels so comfortable, its like we've been doing it forever! ;-)


The live chats you mean?


----------



## Cheeky3

Cheeky3 said:


> The live chats you mean?


Pfftt, it's in 20 days - I accidentally went to the first page of this thread. So I guess I answered my own question? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheeky3 said:


> The live chats you mean?


This time around, yeah. I've been told they used to do this many moons ago, but it was before my time.


----------



## managed

@Cheeky3 yes it's 7pm UK time tomorrow (Tuesday 8th March).

Unfortunately I will have to leave the chat after about 30 mins tomorrow, a friend is coming over to collect a Thinkpad that needed a Windows 'Startup Repair'.
Then at 8pm LFC are playing Milan in the 2nd leg of the European Champions knockout stage, we won 2-0 in Milan so we should be ok (they add the goals scored in the 1st and 2nd games together, if level they play 30 mins 'extra time' and if still level it's a penalty shootout !).


----------



## Gr3iz

Unacceptable, Allan! They need to adjust their schedule with your needs in mind!

@valis - Tim, you and Tony need to make an extra effort to be there! ;-)


----------



## managed

There are very few games on Tuesdays compared to Wednesdays Mark, so I was glad when we switched the chat day, I think this is only the 2nd time it's happened.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, OK. I'll give you that ... Enjoy, pal! ;-)


----------



## managed

Thanks mate.


----------



## valis

Gonna miss today all...lots of work stuff so no lunch....


----------



## Gr3iz

More excuses ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is live now. 
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

And we had an assortment of visitors today! Too bad nobody stuck around very long. Please come again, those who did! And convince a friend to visit!


----------



## Cheeky3

I had a last minute nap!! 😭


----------



## Gr3iz

You snooze, you lose ... ;-)

There's always next week. Set a calendar appointment!


----------



## managed

I should be there next week. 

LFC lost tonight 1-0 but got through anyway because they won 2-0 in the 1st game !
Several 2nd games to be played the rest of this week, could end up with 4 English teams in the last 8.


----------



## valis

I shall try next week but man its been cuckoo at work. Good news is Im getting noticed by some mucky mucks...bad news is obv more work and responsibility...so we shall see.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> more work and responsibility


yabbut more bucks!


----------



## valis

Wellllll.....not exactly lol....


----------



## valis

Maybe in the future but work is rough now. Reason I got this responsibility is 7 high level people said to heck witj this and quit over the past year. The work load is, to say the least, insane.

Enough though. I just wanted to say I may be sporadic (as may Tony) next month or so....


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> yabbut more bucks!


Much needed at times like this ✨


----------



## Cheeky3

valis said:


> Maybe in the future but work is rough now. Reason I got this responsibility is 7 high level people said to heck witj this and quit over the past year. The work load is, to say the least, insane.
> 
> Enough though. I just wanted to say I may be sporadic (as may Tony) next month or so....


That sounds rough!! 🦹‍♂️ Do you end up doing a lot of overtime?? 🕛

Is it okay to ask what your role is?


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Maybe in the future but work is rough now. Reason I got this responsibility is 7 high level people said to heck witj this and quit over the past year. The work load is, to say the least, insane.


You should ask for more bucks because of that. You deserve it.

Who's Tony?


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> You should ask for more bucks because of that. You deserve it.
> 
> Who's Tony?


Very true!! Don't allow yourself to be taken advantage of @valis, I think Cookie has offered you some good advice there 👍 If they refuse, how about trying to negotiate some additional time off?


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> You should ask for more bucks because of that. You deserve it.
> 
> Who's Tony?


Buddy of mine from work (guy who is teaching me Citrix) as well as a member here who joins the chats now and again.


----------



## valis

Cheeky3 said:


> That sounds rough!! 🦹‍♂️ Do you end up doing a lot of overtime?? 🕛
> 
> Is it okay to ask what your role is?


Its IT....and as we all know, IT doesnt get OT. If we did we would all retire by 30 lol.


----------



## Couriant

I'm being swamped too now.. more so when we have to change domains... I never seem to get the time anymore...


----------



## Couriant

valis said:


> Its IT....and as we all know, IT doesnt get OT. If we did we would all retire by 30 lol.


Ain't that the truth lol


----------



## valis

Couriant said:


> I'm being swamped too now.. more so when we have to change domains... I never seem to get the time anymore...


Yeah some genius decided to run a telephony migration at the same time as the 1912 Citrix migration...then some other idiot decided to toss on a domain migration on top...no shock a lot of top level people walked...i mean, yeah, job security but man tjis aint fun.


----------



## Couriant

valis said:


> Yeah some genius decided to run a telephony migration at the same time as the 1912 Citrix migration...then some other idiot decided to toss on a domain migration on top...no shock a lot of top level people walked...i mean, yeah, job security but man tjis aint fun.


I wouldn't blame them. This change we are doing is to have a more secure AD environment but it's going to be more of a pain than anything... have to request my privileges first which could take up to 30 minutes...


----------



## Gr3iz

Y'know, I really don't miss it as much as I thought I would ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Allan, sorry they lost, but I'm glad you're still in it! Good luck, my friend!


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheeky3 said:


> Do you end up doing a lot of overtime?


Doing the time. Nobody counts the hours in IT, unless you're answering the Help Desk phone or Tier 1 support. Beyond that, it's typically salaried. That means less _per hour_ than the receptionist, in many cases ...


----------



## managed

Gr3iz said:


> Allan, sorry they lost, but I'm glad you're still in it! Good luck, my friend!


Thanks mate, it was a tough game but just after Milan scored one of their players was sent off, which helped us.


----------



## Cheeky3

valis said:


> Its IT....and as we all know, IT doesnt get OT. If we did we would all retire by 30 lol.


I meant atm cos you're handling resigned employees' work.

I had to do OT when I worked at startups. So not a silly question really


----------



## Cheeky3

Gr3iz said:


> Doing the time. Nobody counts the hours in IT, unless you're answering the Help Desk phone or Tier 1 support. Beyond that, it's typically salaried. That means less _per hour_ than the receptionist, in many cases ...


Of course!!

I mean have you ever had to work up till a ridiculously late hour @valis ?

I myself work as a software dev so I know this 💪


----------



## Couriant

managed said:


> Thanks mate, it was a tough game but just after Milan scored one of their players was sent off, which helped us.












It was not our typical display... hopefully we will bounce back.


----------



## Cheeky3

What game did you guys play? Do you all generally go on camera or just voice


----------



## Gr3iz

Mike (Techguy, the owner of the site) has several of the JackboxTV Party Packs and we usually play a handful of games in those. Some of us are on video, others are a bit shy (@valis ). ;-) It's usually a motley crew. Some of us are older than dirt, but then Mike brings the average age down ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Mike (Techguy, the owner of the site) has several of the JackboxTV Party Packs and we usually play a handful of games in those. Some of us are on video, others are a bit shy (@valis ). ;-) It's usually a motley crew. Some of us are older than dirt, but then Mike brings the average age down ... ;-)


As Ive said before....aint shy just protecting you all.....sorta like Medusa....


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, you certainly do not come across as shy, but you've seen us. There's no shame left ... ;-)


----------



## managed

Couriant said:


> View attachment 294993
> 
> 
> It was not our typical display... hopefully we will bounce back.


I see what you did there James  (we hit the post twice and the bar once).
We play at Brighton on Saturday, so we'll see how that goes.
We need a good run of league results to stay in touch with Man City.


----------



## Couriant

managed said:


> I see what you did there James  (we hit the post twice and the bar once).
> We play at Brighton on Saturday, so we'll see how that goes.
> We need a good run of league results to stay in touch with Man City.


The Man City game is the make/break. If we lose that, then the title is Man City's to lose.


----------



## managed

Couriant said:


> The Man City game is the make/break. If we lose that, then the title is Man City's to lose.


Yes that game could decide it, we have to win the game in hand and match City until then.
City don't look like they will falter but 'it's a funny old game' as they say.

YNWA


----------



## Couriant

managed said:


> Yes that game could decide it, we have to win the game in hand and match City until then.
> City don't look like they will falter but 'it's a funny old game' as they say.
> 
> YNWA


No kidding. Chelsea now is stuck until they get a new owner.

For those who don't know, the EU/UK has made sanctions and Chelsea is owned by a Russian billionaire. UK has now seized his assets and the club can't do any money transactions. He was going to sell the club and supposedly all money will go to charity but can't do that now...


----------



## Cheeky3

Couriant said:


> No kidding. Chelsea now is stuck until they get a new owner.
> 
> For those who don't know, the EU/UK has made sanctions and Chelsea is owned by a Russian billionaire. UK has now seized his assets and the club can't do any money transactions. He was going to sell the club and supposedly all money will go to charity but can't do that now...


It's under review to consider allowing him to sell the club provided he doesn't profit from it though. He claims he'll donate the money to Ukraine to help war efforts. Do you think it's all talk or that he's genuine? i don't really know much about him - may do some reading.


----------



## Cheeky3

Gr3iz said:


> Mike (Techguy, the owner of the site) has several of the JackboxTV Party Packs and we usually play a handful of games in those. Some of us are on video, others are a bit shy (@valis ). ;-) It's usually a motley crew. Some of us are older than dirt, but then Mike brings the average age down ... ;-)


May I ask - how can you play video games over zoom? Do we just watch Mike play or do we beed to purchase the game ourselves?


----------



## Couriant

Cheeky3 said:


> May I ask - how can you play video games over zoom? Do we just watch Mike play or do we beed to purchase the game ourselves?


There is a site that we go to for playing, which is jackbox.tv and then we put in the room info to join. The zoom video is for us to watch the game live. We had it via Twitch / YouTube but there was too much lag to work.


----------



## Cheeky3

Couriant said:


> There is a site that we go to for playing, which is jackbox.tv and then we put in the room info to join. The zoom video is for us to watch the game live. We had it via Twitch / YouTube but there was too much lag to work.


Ahhh I see. When I googled Jackpot TV games it came up with some jackpot console games!! My bad!!


----------



## Couriant

Cheeky3 said:


> It's under review to consider allowing him to sell the club provided he doesn't profit from it though. He claims he'll donate the money to Ukraine to help war efforts. Do you think it's all talk or that he's genuine? i don't really know much about him - may do some reading.


I am not sure on his sincerity, but they can't even sell tickets. Only those with season passes can go to the game.

more info here: https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/60684038


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheeky3 said:


> May I ask - how can you play video games over zoom? Do we just watch Mike play or do we beed to purchase the game ourselves?


Mike does it through Steam via Zoom. The rest of us, while participating in the Zoom conference, open up another browser and log into jackbox.tv to play. No cost to us. Mike has purchased the games himself. As long as we let him win his fair share, he's happy about it ... ;-)


----------



## Cheeky3

Couriant said:


> I am not sure on his sincerity, but they can't even sell tickets. Only those with season passes can go to the game.
> 
> more info here: https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/60684038


At least for now yes. But they are considered a lift on the ban on the basis of the conditions stated above


----------



## Cheeky3

Gr3iz said:


> Mike does it through Stream via Zoom. The rest of us, while participating in the Zoom conference, open up another browser and log into jackbox.tv to play. No cost to us. Mike has purchased the games himself. As long as we let him win his fair share, he's happy about it ... ;-)


Wait so do we play against each other or does he share his account credentials??

Or is it a multiplayer purchase option?

I apologise if I'm being slow !! I guess I'm known as a slimy snail by many 🐌


----------



## Couriant

Cheeky3 said:


> Wait so do we play against each other or does he share his account credentials??
> 
> Or is it a multiplayer purchase option?
> 
> I apologise if I'm being slow !! I guess I'm known as a slimy snail by many 🐌


Think of the Zoom call as a 'tv show' and using the jackbox.tv website to register your answers. We all see the same tv show. We play against each other.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes, it's multiplayer.


----------



## managed

It's fun, you will understand it better if you join in.


----------



## Cheeky3

Will try to next Tuesday!! Hopefully I’ll still have ‘nuff energy after work 💪


----------



## Gr3iz

The more, the merrier! We typically do a text-based chat for about an hour first, then games for another hour. Often Mike will need to run off by then to help with the kids, but Allan and I sometimes stay for a bit and chat.


----------



## Gr3iz

*UK users* -- Be aware that we just started Daylight Savings Time here in the states. Adjust your calculations accordingly for Tuesday! I think we got Allan on that last year ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern today to join today's chat and games. The text chat room will open at 2:00 followed by video chat and games around 3:00. Join for as much or little as you'd like!

As Mark pointed out, be aware that Eastern time just changed due to daylight savings so you might want to double-check your time conversion. See you soon!


----------



## TechGuy

I'm stuck in some traffic, but I should be in the chat room in about 10 minutes.


----------



## valis

Fyi...Im going to be AWOL from these for a bit as will Tony...working the migration 9-4 CST Tue-Fri...upside is we knocked out 50, downside is 4950 to go lol.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer! We'll keep a candle burning in the window for you, Tim! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Good luck with that, Tim! We'll keep a seat open for you. 😁


----------



## valis

Thanks all...we have been on this since 9 am....worst part?

The contractor driving this bus sounds EXACTLY like the french dude from Talladega Nights...headache central...

I keep stopping myself from asking him to say Ricky Bobby...


----------



## Cheeky3

Aw man, I forgot about yesterday!! 😭


----------



## Gr3iz

Three demerits for that! ;-) There's always next week ... ;-)


----------



## Cheeky3

Demerits?

3 is my fav number anyhow so yay!! When I take food in my plate, I litr always take 3 spoonfuls in my plate 😎


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but they say bad things come in threes so be careful.


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah but they say bad things come in threes so be careful.


Where did you hear that?? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeky3 said:


> Where did you hear that??


It's a well-known old saying.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well-known by us old folk ... ;-)


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> It's a well-known old saying.


We surely all have different lingo and I hate to know I'm getting older day by day. I wish I could remain young forever 😎

My mum was confused when I used the saying "do you have enough juice in your phone?" Please tell me you understand that 🤷‍♀️😱


----------



## Cheeky3

Gr3iz said:


> Well-known by us old folk ... ;-)


Know where the saying came from??


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeky3 said:


> Know where the saying came from??


I think if you do a search for it you will find several different theories on that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheeky3 said:


> My mum was confused when I used the saying "do you have enough juice in your phone?" Please tell me you understand that


Yes, that one I've heard ...


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Tuesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM to join the live chat room, followed by video chat and games.


----------



## managed

What about "3rd time lucky" vs "bad things come in 3's" ?


----------



## managed

TechGuy said:


> Tomorrow is Tuesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM to join the live chat room, followed by video chat and games.


I'll be there on time this time !


----------



## Gr3iz

managed said:


> I'll be there on time this time !


See that you are! ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi Guys


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Ean! Gonna join us today?


----------



## Lockeyp

Yes


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is open! https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Lockeyp

Sorry, about being missing for these past weeks, but been busy with our Grand-daughter taking her to Dance, Ballet, and Tap ....And No she hasn't fallen in the sink.


----------



## Cheeky3

I forgot again 😒


----------



## Gr3iz

These things happen ... ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

Cheeky3. Put it into you phone diary, as I have done, but I am on the other side of the pond, so its a bit more difficult for me to calculate the times, use could use the windows clock and alarm too.


----------



## Cheeky3

Lockeyp said:


> Cheeky3. Put it into you phone diary, as I have done, but I am on the other side of the pond, so its a bit more difficult for me to calculate the times, use could use the windows clock and alarm too.


Sure thing!! 💪😂😂


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Tuesday! Join the chat starting around 2:00 PM Eastern. 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

Come join us! Stick around for the games!


----------



## managed

UK clocks went forward one hour yesterday so it's 7PM for the chat again here.


----------



## valis

And Tony and I are still doing this (very bad word) migration. I will try but no guarantees.


----------



## valis

We ARE making good progress though; problem is, if you recall I said we were doing 3 separate migrations...citrix, email, and okta. The email part failed spectacularly.


----------



## Gr3iz

But, if I recall correctly, your concern is with the Citrix portion, right?


----------



## valis

Yessir. That said, 8k users (including all the executive board) not being able to access email, calendars, etc, is creating a tiny amount of havoc.

I swear...heads are gonna roll this week. Glad it wont be mine.


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is open!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## valis

Man what a great meeting....thanks all!

And to those who didnt attend...shame, shame. 

Learned a TON today.


----------



## Cheeky3

valis said:


> We ARE making good progress though; problem is, if you recall I said we were doing 3 separate migrations...citrix, email, and okta. The email part failed spectacularly.


Is this something related to this site or work?


----------



## valis

That is work.


----------



## Cheeky3

valis said:


> That is work.


What is the purpose of these migrations?

Only migrations I can fathom and server and database migrations


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Tuesday! Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern to join in the live text chat room followed by the Zoom and games around 3:00 PM. Feel free to join for some or all!


----------



## Gr3iz

By all means, be there! We've been told it is therapeutic! ;-)


----------



## managed

LFC my footy team are playing on Tuesday so I will be in the chat but will probably not be playing any games, sorry guys.


----------



## Gr3iz

Awww, man! Priorities, Allan! ;-)

Good luck, pal!


----------



## managed

Thanks Mark, it's the first game against Benfica in Portugal.

Then we play them again at our place on Wednesday the 13th and the scores are added, if it's still a tie they play an extra 30 minutes then if still tied it's penalties to decide the winner.


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is now open. I'm on my way home and should be online in about 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's OK. We'll start without you ... ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

Good afternoon kids. how are we playing today


----------



## Gr3iz

Just ducky, Ean. C'mon over to the chat ...


----------



## Lockeyp

How have you been this wk ?


----------



## Gr3iz

Not too bad, Ean. You?

Join us in the Chat!


----------



## Lockeyp

Yeah Always


----------



## Lockeyp

bk in2


----------



## Lockeyp

I'm bk


----------



## Lockeyp

I may have to disappear soon as Kay is making lunch (tea)


----------



## Gr3iz

What are we having?


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't forget, the Chat is postponed this week. Hope to see everyone next Tuesday!


----------



## Cheeky3

Gr3iz said:


> Don't forget, the Chat is postponed this week. Hope to see everyone next Tuesday!


Due to Easter?


----------



## Gr3iz

Nah. Mike was moving last week. I'm hoping we should be good for tomorrow!


----------



## Cheeky3

@TechGuy how was the move?


----------



## TechGuy

Not good. Heather tested positive for COVID on the first of the three moving days. Most things are still packed up, including my computer. She's been quarantined in the bedroom while I've been taking care of the kids. I think we'll have to skip another week. 😢


----------



## Macboatmaster

Mike
Best wishes - hope she recovers asap


----------



## Cheeky3

TechGuy said:


> Not good. Heather tested positive for COVID on the first of the three moving days. Most things are still packed up, including my computer. She's been quarantined in the bedroom while I've been taking care of the kids. I think we'll have to skip another week. 😢


I'm sorry - who's Heather? From your post should I assume your partner? I wish her a speedy recovery in any case  How are her symptoms??


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheeky3 said:


> I'm sorry - who's Heather?


That's Mrs. TechGuy! ;-)


----------



## managed

I hope Heather get's well soon Mike.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry to hear that Mike.


----------



## valis

Yikes Mike hope she gets well soon. My sis is stuck in Germany as she tested positive on Friday. It is still out there.


----------



## Cheeky3

valis said:


> Yikes Mike hope she gets well soon. My sis is stuck in Germany as she tested positive on Friday. It is still out there.


Wish your sis a speedy recovery!! Hope her symptoms are mild?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I just remembered…. Too many interviews to go through 

Look like I came at bad timing - I hope Mrs Techguy recover soon. I’ll try to remember for next Tuesday


----------



## Gr3iz

Hopefully promising interviews, Rob!


----------



## Cheeky3

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I just remembered…. Too many interviews to go through
> 
> Look like I came at bad timing - I hope Mrs Techguy recover soon. I'll try to remember for next Tuesday


Best of luck Rob!! You got this 💪


----------



## TechGuy

Heather is doing well and it looks like we've managed to miss it. I still haven't had a chance to unpack my computer (or clothes!) but will try to do so before tomorrow so we can do a few games following the live chat at 2:00 PM Eastern. Hope to see everyone then!


----------



## Gr3iz

Excellent!! Tell Mrs. TechGuy we're glad she's feeling better. We won't hold it against her for making us miss an extra session ... ;-) 

Seriously, great news!


----------



## managed

Please tell Heather I hope she gets over it very soon.

See you guys later in chat/zoom.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

See you later in Chat Rooms.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it, Rob!


----------



## valis

All, I am going to have to bail. Work is just buried right now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Excuses, excuses ... ;-) One day, Tim ...


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is live! 
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Lockeyp

nee probs mate speak next week.


----------



## Cheeky3

TechGuy said:


> The chat room is live!
> https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


What time does it run until ?


----------



## Gr3iz

The chat is over. We usually go about an hour there, then start a Zoom conference. There are a few of us still in the Zoom, even though Mike bailed for an appointment ...


----------



## Cheeky3

Sounds like someone always has to find an excuse to bail, though what can the site owner do - ban himself ? 😎 

👎 (bad joke), 😳 (dead joke) or 👍 (good joke) ??


----------



## Gr3iz

He stuck around long enough to win one game. (I won one, too!)

He has a commitment on Tuesday afternoons, so we expect it. It's cool, though, that he leaves the Zoom open for the rest of us to stick around as long as we want. Allan and I have known to been on for hours, just chatting and BSing. Like we're doing at the moment ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Missed it again...
damn narcolepsy


----------



## Gr3iz

Some people's kids ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Some people's kids ... ;-)


That's about right, man...
visit and an hour long phone call interrupted nappy time 🤷


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm still in the Zoom now with Allan (managed) and Ean (Lockeyp).


----------



## RT




----------



## Gr3iz

Nice of Mike to leave it open when he leaves! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I hope you guys clean up before you leave.


----------



## Gr3iz

Aww, gee, Mom! Can't Mikey do it? I think it's his turn ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Mikey has a lot on his plate right now and it ain't food!


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah he does! His speakers weren't working, either! ;-)

Mrs. TechGuy is doing better, but he has had his hands full with the kids and the move.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Mikey has a lot on his plate right now and it ain't food


Allrighty then...'nuff said.


----------



## managed

Cookiegal said:


> I hope you guys clean up before you leave.


Of course we don't.


----------



## Gr3iz

We could've swept Ean under the rug. He probably wouldn't have noticed until morning ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Btw....still on the same very bad word call trying to fix the same very badder word issue we were working on 12 hours ago....job security I guess...

Glad Missus Techguy is feeling better. How do the kids enjoy the new joint?


----------



## Cheeky3

valis said:


> Btw....still on the same very bad word call trying to fix the same very badder word issue we were working on 12 hours ago....job security I guess...
> 
> Glad Missus Techguy is feeling better. How do the kids enjoy the new joint?


We can't even mask a "very bad word" using *** ???


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeky3 said:


> We can't even mask a "very bad word" using *** ???


No, not using stars or symbols or even if the board's filter stars as the intent was there. Using acronyms that contain censored words is not acceptable either.


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> No, not using stars or symbols or even if the board's filter stars as the intent was there. Using acronyms that contain censored words is not acceptable either.


Thank you cookie 

Good to know that, as i swear a fair amount... before you get your 🔨 out


----------



## Gr3iz

You can swear to your heart's content. Just not here ... ;-)

(And you probably won't be alone!)


----------



## TechGuy

Stop by around 2:00 PM Eastern tomorrow (Wednesday) TUESDAY to join the live chat room, followed by the Zoom chat at around 3:00 PM... and then clean up after yourselves!


----------



## TechGuy

Correction -- tomorrow is TUESDAY. Stop by on TUESDAY at 2:00 PM Eastern. 

*off to make another cup of coffee*


----------



## Gr3iz

I didn't think we left that big a mess last week! Of course, if there was, it was Ean! He was so wasted he won't even remember doing it! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Live chat is now open!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

We're going to try FRIDAY next week. Meet here on lucky Friday the 13th at 3:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## managed

TechGuy said:


> We're going to try FRIDAY next week. Meet here on lucky Friday the 13th at 3:00 PM Eastern.


That's great, I'll be there.


----------



## managed

TechGuy said:


> We're going to try FRIDAY next week. Meet here on lucky Friday the 13th at 3:00 PM Eastern.


Is it definitely 3PM not 2PM ?


----------



## TechGuy

Correct. 3 PM Eastern. Also, I never make mistakes. Also, don't scroll up to my earlier post where I made a mistake.


----------



## valis

Apologies all. We had an SVP quit last week (actually the guy who hired me in 2010 prior to being an SVP) which sucks the Big McGwapo as he was (still is as well) a good dude. Then another team member transferred to telephony so we are juuuust a bit short-staffed. My attendance will be spotty at best going forward.


----------



## RT

TechGuy said:


> Also, I never make mistakes.


I smurf that! 
You were only wrong once...
and that was when you _thought_ you were wrong...
but you weren't


----------



## Gr3iz

Hopefully the new time/date will bring new faces to the party!


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> My attendance will be spotty at best going forward.


That's OK, Tim. We were getting tired of seeing your face around there anyway. Oh! Wait! You never did show your face around there! Hmmm ... Must be someone else I was thinking of ... ;-)


----------



## managed

Looks like Tim may have a spotty face, hence his audio only stance.


----------



## Gr3iz

We may never know ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Here's your official reminder that the live chat is tomorrow (Friday) at 3:00 p.m. Eastern. Be there or be square!


----------



## Gr3iz

TechGuy said:


> Be there or be square!


Or be both! (Like Allan, but don't tell him I said that!)

Seems like it has been so long! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is open!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

Come join us!


----------



## TechGuy

Here's your reminder that the live chat begins at 3:00 PM Eastern today (Friday)! Stop by for some chat and optionally stick around for a few games on Zoom beginning around 4:00 PM. It's time to celebrate the end of the week!


----------



## Gr3iz

Come one, come all! The more, the merrier! (And all those other cliches!) 

Seriously, try it, you'll like it. Mikey does! ;-)


----------



## RT

TechGuy said:


> It's time to celebrate the end of the week!


Or perhaps the beginning of the next one


----------



## TechGuy

I'll be in Disney World for the next two weeks -- so try to make the live chat today at 3:00 PM Eastern! It'll probably be a couple of weeks before the next one!


----------



## Gr3iz

Just because you have kids, doesn't mean you have to pamper them! ;-)

Just kidding. I've told you before, enjoy them while you can! And don't let Laney drive off in any of those bumper cars! ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi Guys
How are you all doing.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Ean! Doing well, and you?


----------



## Lockeyp

Im doing good, where are we now?


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, Ean, I'm still in Memphis. I imagine you're still in northeastern England. ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

that is correct, have i missed chat time?


----------



## Gr3iz

A little over an hour away ...


----------



## TechGuy

Better early than late, Ean. 

The live chat is up and running at https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## RT

I missed it again! 


TechGuy said:


> I'll be in Disney World for the next two weeks --


So yeah, that's my excuse this time, I was at Disney World...or was it Disney Land... went to each once, never really returned...got shanghaied by The Pirates of the Caribbean, ya know..  

No kidding Mike, hope y'all have great time there, either Disney destination is good family fun


----------



## Gr3iz

You're gettin' good at that, Randy! ;-)


----------



## RT

Well, that's what my Doctor told me two years ago, last I saw him 
It's always something!
But it's hard to top THIS


----------



## Gr3iz

But, it wasn't your fault, now was it Randy? ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

BTW -- Was that Dr. Vinnie Goombatz? ;-)


----------



## RT

Pretty close to it there, Mark 
!
I did see that Doctor's monogrammed initials on his shirt cuff...I guess that one shirt cost more than my house payment


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Was live chat on tonight or changed to Friday?


----------



## Cookiegal

It was last Friday Robbie. Mike's away now so there won't be another for two weeks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Next one should be two weeks from Friday, June 10 @ 3 p.m. ET (8 p.m. GMT, I believe?).


----------



## Anne Troy

Look at you, Cookiegal!

I just saw this and nearly choked. And it was actually before 1999. That was the forum rebuild.


----------



## valis

Holy cow Anne! Good to see you!


----------



## Cookiegal

Anne Troy said:


> Look at you, Cookiegal!


Hi Anne, really nice to see you!


----------



## managed

Gr3iz said:


> Next one should be two weeks from Friday, June 10 @ 3 p.m. ET (8 p.m. GMT, I believe?).


Yes Mark that is 8 PM in the UK.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Allan! I thunk so ... ;-)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I’ll bear that in mind


----------



## TechGuy

We're back from Disney World!

This is your official reminder that the live chat and games begin tomorrow (Friday) at 3:00 PM Eastern. Stop by then to join in the fun or just to say hello!


----------



## valis

TechGuy said:


> We're back from Disney World!
> 
> This is your official reminder that the live chat and games begin tomorrow (Friday) at 3:00 PM Eastern. Stop by then to join in the fun or just to say hello!
> 
> View attachment 297184


Awesome pic Mike!


----------



## Gr3iz

Poor Laney looks tired! 

See everyone at the Friday afternoon edition of Live Chat Tuesday! ;-)


----------



## RT

How'd ya get all those other folks to stand beyond the black line, background left?


----------



## Cookiegal

Welcome back Mike. I've been following your trip on Facebook and there are some awesome photos and videos there.


----------



## Lockeyp

Cookiegal said:


> Welcome back Mike. I've been following your trip on Facebook and there are some awesome photos and videos there.


I'm sorry to hear about your Brandy's departure.


----------



## Cookiegal

Lockeyp said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your Brandy's departure.


Thank you Ean.


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is open now. Stop by to say hello!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

Or be sorry! ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Are we on for tomorrow (Wed.)? I thought that was where we had landed ...


----------



## TechGuy

Yes! As a reminder, I always have the date and time of the next chat on the first post of this thread. Sorry that I forgot to reply here. I'll put up the reminder banner now.

Stop by here around 3:00 PM Eastern TODAY (Wednesday) for the live chat. It hardly feels as though it's been a week!


----------



## Gr3iz

TechGuy said:


> It hardly feels as though it's been a week!


That's because you had so much fun last time! ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

hi guys, away to shops time now is 19:26 be back in 1/2 hr


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll be here, Ean ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

The chat is now open! Stop in and say hello.

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

Here is your reminder that tomorrow is Friday! Stop by tomorrow around 3:00 PM Eastern to join in the live chat that will hopefully be followed by some games. (I'm working from North Carolina from my laptop at the moment -- but I'm pretty sure we'll be able to get it going!)


----------



## Gr3iz

I've got faith in you, Chief! ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

hi Guys


----------



## TechGuy

You're about 3 hours early, Ean. 😁


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is now open!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

Now, Ean! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Wednesday snuck up on me! Stop by TODAY around 3:00 PM Eastern to join in the live chat followed by games.


----------



## Gr3iz

I forgot, too, though it is on my calendar ... I will (literally) see you later! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Chat is live! Stop by to say hello: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

Come join us!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Is it happening today?


----------



## Gr3iz

Next Wednesday, Rob! Mike's traveling this week, so we took the week off ...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Damn, I’m tied up on Wednesday, I’ll try to pop when I could


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry. Hopefully see you soon, though!


----------



## TechGuy

As a reminder, the date and time of the next chat is always in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Gr3iz

Y'know, it's funny. All the people that "Liked" that post, and those that displayed interest in the following posts, I don't recall seeing any of them show up in all this time ...

Maybe we ought to tell them that we don't bite. Nibble a bit, maybe, but no biting ... ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

Sorry! Guys, not sure if it is my setup or at your end Mike. when clicking the link it is showing 'Oops! We ran into some problems.


----------



## Lockeyp

Sorry! Guys, not sure if it is my setup or at your end Mike. The requested page could not be found


----------



## TechGuy

What link are you clicking on, Ean?


----------



## Lockeyp

I'm clicking on the link at the top of the page


----------



## TechGuy

Which one? 🤣


----------



## Lockeyp

on page 90
The live chat is now open!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## TechGuy

That was posted on June 24, during our last chat. That link won't work again until the chat is open again on this Wednesday.


----------



## Lockeyp

I have closed the LP downs and restarted it, but still the same?


----------



## Lockeyp

Ah, sorry, as I wasn't present for the last meeting and with changing days, I don't know where we are now.


----------



## Lockeyp

It may help old crox like me if you could put the next date within the link.


----------



## TechGuy

It's there. You might just need another cup of coffee!


----------



## Lockeyp

Ah, You know what the saying is, "You learn something every day" Why the two-week break?


----------



## Lockeyp

Yeh but it's July. June was last month. what about this month? so the net one is on Wednesday 13th July 22? YES.


----------



## TechGuy

Yep, that's right. See the "Update" text at the top of the first post of this thread. I was traveling last week, but we're back on for this Wednesday at 3:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## Lockeyp

Seen and took Note! Thanks. have a great day Now.


----------



## TechGuy

Our live chat takes place today at 3:00 PM Eastern followed by live games at around 4:00. Stop by and say hello!


----------



## Gr3iz

Let's see some new blood in there today! Join us!


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi guys


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Ean! Gonna join us later?


----------



## Lockeyp

Will do Mk, see you around 3 est +5 @ 8 gmt.


----------



## Gr3iz

You net!


----------



## Couriant

aftnoon gents


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is now open!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey James! How goes?


----------



## RT

So originally titled Live Chat Tuesdays, it migrated to Friday or Wednesday at times.
So title changed to Live Chat Days!
No problem there, but don't forget about the other days of the week too


----------



## Gr3iz

Live Chat on a day of the week ending with the letter "y" ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Or, to reflect the thread title...ends with "day"


----------



## PeterOz

Gr3iz said:


> ive Chat on a day of the week ending with the letter "y" ... ;-)





RT said:


> Or, to reflect the thread title...ends with "day"


Leaves me out we only have


*Montag*
* Dienstag*
* Mittwoch*
* Donnerstag*
*Freitag*
* Samstag*
*Sonntag*
No days or Y's


----------



## RT

PeterOz said:


> Mittwoch


So Peter, except for that one quoted above, in your case, we could modify that to say days that end with "g"


----------



## Cookiegal

"Tag" you're it, every day except Wednesday.


----------



## Gr3iz

Here I thought Peter was Australian. Turns out he's German ...


----------



## PeterOz

Gr3iz said:


> Here I thought Peter was Australian. Turns out he's German


We all speak English. German is the official language of Australia


----------



## Gr3iz

I did not know that! Interesting! Sehr gut!


----------



## valis

PeterOz said:


> We all speak English. German is the official language of Australia


Ummmm....what?


----------



## Cookiegal

PeterOz said:


> German is the official language of Australia


Yeah, right.


----------



## RT

Umm...hmm...
Dotty (from the UK) once told me we both speak English, but we don't speak the same language...


----------



## RT

Umm...hmm...
Reminds of the time Dotty (from the UK) once told me we both speak English, but we don't speak the same language...


----------



## TechGuy

Reminder that our live chat is tomorrow at 3:00 PM Eastern. 😀


----------



## Gr3iz

Ready and waiting!


----------



## Lockeyp

Hey Mike when did we have Cookie and data use consent notice upon the site?


----------



## Lockeyp

I'll be back in an hour and 1/2. The Gaffa want to go shopping, time now 18:45


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is open!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat


----------



## TechGuy

It’s Wednesday already! Stop by around 3:00 PM Eastern today to join in the live chat.


----------



## Gr3iz

Please do!


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi guys


----------



## Gr3iz

Hi Ean! Another 90 minutes to go ...


----------



## Lockeyp

hi guys


----------



## valis

Howdy.


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi Di HI


----------



## Gr3iz

You guys are an hour early ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Oh I know that. Not sure Ean does lol...


----------



## Gr3iz

Gotcha!


----------



## Lockeyp

I forgot, if you are still on around 11pm uk time, as I am going out to watch to the Match Germany v France to see who we are meeting on Sunday. I will see you after the match.....BBFN


----------



## Gr3iz

See you, Ean!


----------



## RT

Lockeyp said:


> I forgot, if you are still on around 11pm uk time, as I am going out to watch to the Match Germany v France to see who we are meeting on Sunday. I will see you after the match.....BBFN


Lockeyp here's a time link that Mike provided for every one not on US Eastern time 

https://everytimezone.com/


----------



## valis

i MAY be a bit late....but I'll be there....


----------



## Gr3iz

Great! See you there ...


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is open: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Lockeyp

hi guys


----------



## Gr3iz

We're in Zoom right now ...


----------



## Lockeyp

Omw, What is the code? the Zoom? please supply


----------



## Gr3iz

https://us02web.zoom.us/j/87588802135?pwd=alNjTlpuWTl6cXVNNHl2QzFQV2JDUT09 Meeting ID: 875 8880 2135 Passcode: 775672

Not sure how much longer we'll be on here ...


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Mark your calendar to stop by around 3:00 PM Eastern to join in the live chat and games.


----------



## Gr3iz

We await tales of sandcrabs and sunburn from our resident beachcomber! ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Excuse me, Chief, but above, I see:







;-)


----------



## RT

Saw that too...
Think he's just getting a head start on things, being prepared...
this way he doesn't have to make the banner for tomorrow


----------



## Gr3iz

Right clever, that chap! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Yes....... That's what it is.


----------



## valis

All, we have our team meeting from 2 to whenever CST so I will have to pass on today, apologies.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer! You are missed when you're not there, Tim!


----------



## valis

Yeah, but your aim will get better, I know.....

work is a fiasco currently, about halfway through the Entrust > Okta MFA migration, pushed it out to our 1912 Citrix farm Sunday night and it failed in SPECTACULAR fashion. got it rolled back, all fixed, but this is the 'why did this happen' meeting. Hope to come out with some semblance of a hiney left.

One thing I do want to bring up; I'm still not impressed with the new bosses. The response to Karen was straight boilerplate IMO. I know I don't have a dog in this fight, and really wish I could voice my concerns live, but at the very least I want to get it out there. 

Again, all, my apologies. If it gets cancelled (has happened in the past and fingers crossed), but as this is a 'we are going to get yelled at' meeting, don't see it happening.


----------



## Gr3iz

Best of luck, my friend! I mean that sincerely!


----------



## TechGuy

The live chat is now open!
https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Lockeyp

Good Evening


----------



## TechGuy

Well, I managed to last this long without getting COVID... but tested positive on Sunday and still feel a bit under the weather. I'm going to plan on doing the chat tomorrow at 3 PM as usual and expect that I'll be up for at least a couple of games as long as you guys go easy on me.  If I'm not up for it, I can still start up the chat for you guys.


----------



## managed

I hope you feel better soon Mike. I will be in the chat tomorrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer! Hope you start feeling better quickly! We'll go as easy on you as you would us, were the situations reversed ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry to hear that Mike.  It sounds like it's mild and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TechGuy

I was hoping to be treated much better than I would treat you, Mark! At least Karen still loves me.

Live chat is now open. Join in: https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure Delaney does, too, but that has little to do with life on Zoom ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

TechGuy said:


> At least Karen still loves me


❤


----------



## Cookiegal

So far I've managed to escape it but it's not for lack of everyone trying to give it to me.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ditto!


----------



## TechGuy

Yeah, this is the first time for me. I was hoping to keep my streak going a bit longer...


----------



## Couriant

TechGuy said:


> Yeah, this is the first time for me. I was hoping to keep my streak going a bit longer...


So far I haven't so I'll keep the streak alive for the both of us.


----------



## TechGuy

Live chat and games will take place tomorrow around 3:00 PM Eastern. Stop by then to join in!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm in! I told them I need Wednesdays off and I'll be there! ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

The chat is live!

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Lockeyp

Good Evening Guys


----------



## Gr3iz

Join the Chat, Ean ...


----------



## TechGuy

Here's your reminder that our live chat is tomorrow at 3:00 PM Eastern!


----------



## Gr3iz

I told them I wanted off tomorrow, so I'll be there!


----------



## xrobwx71

I'll pop in, in between customers.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good to hear, Rob!


----------



## TechGuy

The chat room is open! I've got a little problem at a job right now, but hoping to join before 4:00.


----------



## managed

The chat banner link is not there Mike, can we get into the chat another way ?


----------



## Gr3iz

https://forums.techguy.org/chat/


----------



## Gr3iz

Allan and I are holding down the fort ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Allan and I are holding down the fort ... ;-)


Arriving late, can only hope the room was fortified by you two


----------



## Gr3iz

Looks like it's closed now, Randy ... Still in the Zoom, though!


----------



## xrobwx71

Sorry I missed you guys. Work.........


----------



## Gr3iz

Some days are like that, Rob! Maybe next week ...


----------



## TechGuy

As expected, I'm not able to start the text chat room that we once had, but we can still Zoom!

Join us next week!


----------



## Gr3iz

Still enjoyable! It would be nice to see some new visitors. We don't bite! (At least not right away ...) ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

Tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by around 3:00 PM Eastern to join the chat/Zoom/games.


----------



## Gr3iz

Looking forward to it! Our weekly gathering means a lot to me!


----------



## TechGuy

Me, too, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Come join us!


----------



## 2twenty2

I would but I don't have Zoom nor do I have a camera 🎥.


----------



## Gr3iz

You don't need Zoom installed. And, if you have a mic, that's enough to be able to talk to us (and see us, if you're brave enough!) ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> You don't need Zoom installed. And, if you have a mic, that's enough to be able to talk to us (and see us, *if you're brave enough!) ... ;-)*


I'm 🐓


----------



## Gr3iz

We won't bite! I promise! ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

We are still on for today, right Mike?


----------



## Lockeyp

Good Evening People from the UK.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hi Ean!


----------



## Lockeyp

Evening MK


----------



## Gr3iz

Just waiting to see if we are going live soon ... ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

How are things with you?


----------



## TechGuy

I'm walking down to pick up Cameron from the bus, but will be back shortly!


----------



## Gr3iz

Come play with us! Get to know a few of us better ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Get to know a few of us better ...


Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Gr3iz

Join us and say that! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Join us and say that!


Ha! I'll scare everyone away.


----------



## Gr3iz

I sincerely doubt that! I haven't yet ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

💗


----------



## TechGuy

I'm finishing up a phone call now, but am trying to get the Zoom room started in the meantime... stand by for a link.


----------



## Gr3iz

Standing by ... ;-)


----------



## TechGuy

[old Zoom link removed]

See you all next week! Mark your calendars for Wednesday at 3:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## TechGuy

I'm running late but plan to be there shortly. Do one of you guys have the URL to share? If not I'll do so as soon as I get home.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm getting "Please wait for the host to start this meeting"


----------



## TechGuy

Up and running now. I wonder if there's some way to get it to start automatically...

Mike Cermak is inviting you to a scheduled Zoom meeting.

Topic: Mike Cermak's Zoom Meeting
Time: Oct 5, 2022 03:00 PM Eastern Time (US and Canada)

Join Zoom Meeting





Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting


Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...




us02web.zoom.us





Meeting ID: 489 398 5740
Passcode: TSG


----------



## Gr3iz

If you have the time, please make plans to join us for a couple of hours of chat and trivia-type games tomorrow (Wed.)! We'd love to see you there!!


----------



## TechGuy

I think I've got the live chat running... early! I might try to join from my phone at the job we're trying to finish today.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm in! It's working. Ean's there, too, at least his sound is ... ;-)


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi Guys I may be a bit later this evening, taking GD to Dance, I will break in when I return.


----------



## Gr3iz

No problem, Ean!


----------



## Gr3iz

Ean and I are in. Join us!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Zoom has started! Come on in and join us!


----------



## PeterOz

Gr3iz said:


> I wonder if there's some way to get it to start automatically...


Have a read
Automatically start/stop scheduled Zoom Room meetings – Zoom Support


----------



## Gr3iz

I think Mike got it figured out. It seems to be working now. Thanks Peter!


----------



## TechGuy

Don’t forget that tomorrow is Wednesday! Stop by around 3:00 PM Eastern tomorrow to join in the live chat. 






Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting


Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...




us02web.zoom.us





Meeting ID: 489 398 5740
Passcode: TSG


----------



## Gr3iz

The more, the merrier!


----------



## TechGuy

Would it work for you guys to meet on Thursday this week rather than Wednesday? Same time -- 3 PM Eastern.


----------



## Gr3iz

Works for me. Tuesday would be out, but Thursday is fine.
I'll email Ean, in case he doesn't check here ...


----------



## managed

Thursday is fine for me too.


----------



## Lockeyp

MK. Message read and understood (CU Thursday)

Thank You


----------



## Gr3iz

Good deal!

Now to change my calendar ...


----------



## TechGuy

Hooray! Thanks for the flexibility, guys. Looking forward to Thursday.


----------



## Gr3iz

Likewise! It just wasn't the same without you last week ... I mean, it was good talking to the guys, but we missed you and the games.


----------



## TechGuy

Probably missed one more than the other... 🤣


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, you! <no smilies>


----------



## DR.M

Meet where???? What I missed????


----------



## Gr3iz

It has become a weekly Zoom meeting, Panos. The new owners have disabled the Chat function. You are, of course, welcome to join us!


----------



## DR.M

Ah! Now I see. Thanks!


----------



## TechGuy

FYI, I think the Zoom room will start automatically this afternoon (Wednesday). I won't be there, but if you guys are bored, feel free to jump in and talk about me! 

I'll be in the Zoom tomorrow (Thursday) around 3:00 PM Eastern and will try to make it so that it uses the same link as usual.


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, since we rescheduled, I've been recruited to be somewhere at 2 (3 your time) today. I may check in when I return, just in case the others have decided to take you up on it.


----------



## Gr3iz

We should be live today in less than :10. Make plans to join us in the Zoom video chat!


----------



## Lockeyp

Hi Guys when is the next meeting?


----------



## Gr3iz

Tomorrow, Ean.


----------



## Cookiegal

Lockeyp said:


> Hi Guys when is the next meeting?


Ean, Mike always updates the first post in this thread to indicate when the next chat/games are.


----------



## Lockeyp

Gr3iz said:


> Tomorrow, Ean.


Thanks Mk


----------



## TechGuy

@Lockeyp the chat will open up in about half an hour (3:00 PM Eastern). I may be a few minutes late, but what else is new?


----------

